# Horse Communicator



## sydneysmum (6 October 2010)

I know something on this subject was done recently but just wanted some thoughts on the matter:- A brief history of me and Syd - I started looking after him about 14 months ago when the owners husband was really poorly They had 3 others and were looking to sell him. He hadnt been backed and he was 6 years old but I fell in love with this gorgeous arab instantly. He had never really had any attention and I think he loved being loved by me.  I have a wonderful friend who has worked with horses all her life and she offered to come and see if he would let her get on him.  After a join up and a good old rub she got  on him n he was as good as gold.  I asked a saddler to come and fit a saddle for him and she said his back was so tight it was worrying A back specialist also said she thought I should get xrays.  In the meantime I asked my back man if he would come and look at Syd (he does horses as well) Within 5 mins he said the problem was in his poll.  He had got his head stuck in a hole as a foal (being the nosey bugger he is).  Got vet to sedate him and back man did 1 hours manipulation and he was like a different horse.  I have since bought him, but moved yards as the people who did own him became a bit jealous of the way he was performing and were interferring a bit too much.  Anyway I would love to know how he feels about being ridden and if he is still in any pain (he shows no signs of it when being ridden, just still building up muscle in his haunches and learning to be a bit looser in his back through muscles not being used for 6 years)  I would also like to know if he is happy as the new yard. Im not sure he is.  He just wants to play and none of the other horses do (theyre all older horses) but hes only been there about 4 months and wouldnt want to stress him by moving him again.  Do you think an animal communicator would be worth a try.  Promise Im not doolally, just want the best for Syd 

Anyone whose got this far deserves a medal


----------



## Chermar (6 October 2010)

Hi Sydneysmum

I can totally recommend it, I had one done by Jackie Weaver over the phone and she told me unbelieveable things that no one else could guess or know!! for example:

I rug my horse up when she's eating and always stay for a few mins in the stable just leaning against the wall watching and she told me that my horse wanted me to know that she appreciated that time together.

When I go into the yard I greet all our lovlies but her I rub my finger down her nose and say hello Georgeous!! She told me this made her feel very special.

We where jumping about a week before this and a spectator flapped a coat at the side of a fence just as we took off and demolished the fence!! I came out after I finished the round and said to my OH did we make a big enough clatter!! She told me about making an awful clatter over a fence but it hadn't dented her confidence it was just unfortunate.

There where rhems of other things and she was so accurate....... I actually got my mare from a racing yard she's half bred but looks full of blood, she had been part payment against debt that was owed, then I bought her.  I had forgot this until she told me that!! 

I just wanted to see like you was she happy etc It was well worth the money for me!!


----------



## sydneysmum (6 October 2010)

Thanks for your reply Chermar Jackie Weaver was actually the lady Ive been reading up about. The only thing is my emails wont send. You dont know if theres any other way of contacting her do you ?


----------



## Supertrooper (6 October 2010)

I've used a animal communicater and definately believe in it as she told me too
many things that couldn't just be guessed and where unique to me and my horse xx


----------



## Allover (6 October 2010)

Agree with the other posters, its a bit spooky but worth the money! 

I hope you have a long and happy time with your boy


----------



## sydneysmum (6 October 2010)

oooh your replies are so encouraging Thought people would think I was loopy I just want to do right by him and make him a happy little chappie


----------



## Supertrooper (6 October 2010)

sydneysmum said:



			oooh your replies are so encouraging Thought people would think I was loopy I just want to do right by him and make him a happy little chappie 

Click to expand...

You're not loopy, mind you there's not many people I actually tell, especially my OH, I always just say the back persons coming  we've got the lady we use coming out in November to do the new horse and the old girl xx


----------



## Perrie (6 October 2010)

I've had them done on my horses & one of my dogs.
What the communicator said then nobody else would of known.

I highly recommend them.

Please be careful as some are rogues & scammers.

XxX


----------



## sydneysmum (6 October 2010)

Let me know how you go o Supertrooper and Perrie Thanks for your words of warning Any recomedations on a good one


----------



## samzy_82 (6 October 2010)

Ooohh i have also been looking at doing this, i found a lady in Otterburn, Northumberland but now can't find the website again... it's extremely annoying!!! Any1 have any ideas how i could find her info again? Ive tried google.
I would prefer someone to come and do the reading rather than over the telephone.
Sam


----------



## JessandCharlie (6 October 2010)

Oh definately recommend it! Make sure you go with one who is recommended to you as, due to the nature of it, there will always be bad/dodgy ones. 

I did a thread on it a little while ago, will post the link in a sec


----------



## JessandCharlie (6 October 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=376712

There it is


----------



## Emily91 (6 October 2010)

Definatley reccomend it!!! Have used it with 2 of mine now. 1 out of interest and 1 because me horse was very poorly. We use Anne Dee. Cant reccomend her enough!!! She's lovely and so supportive and friendly!!

And no your not loopy!! People are offten sceptical, its one of those things that seems silly until you've seen it work!! And they do tell you things that make you know for sure that they are the real deal. For example she told us that the pony we had loaned out knew she had two families, which we hadnt told Anne at first! 

Definatly reccomend it, it is magical when they do it, im in tears everytime!

http://www.annedee.co.uk/da/97873

This is Anne's website if you want to check her out.


----------



## appylass (6 October 2010)

I have just sent you a PM


----------



## sydneysmum (6 October 2010)

Thanks appylass Thats brill Can u let me know if my pm back worked First time Ive done it


----------



## sydneysmum (6 October 2010)

JessandCharlie Read your previous thread Flipping heck It almost made me cry reading it Im defo gonna do it Thanks so much


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 October 2010)

There used to be a communicator called Julie Dicker - she died of cancer a few years ago, bless her, but a friend of mine had her for her horses and she was incredibly accurate. Both friend and myself were initially very sceptical indeed of the whole thing and thought that it was just hocus pocus, but Julie was just bang on with everything. 

So I'd certainly be open-minded - but depending on the individual concerned. I think if someone was a bit of a charlatan it would probably come across quite early on as they'd be trying to read-into things a bit and one would smell a rat.


----------



## appylass (6 October 2010)

Sydneysmum, it worked! I just replied


----------



## Bojangles (6 October 2010)

All good from me. I use one with fab outcomes spot on with very old things that I even forgot till I had a tidy up in tack room and found them....pink stable banages sp?? he hates pink!!!!!!!! She couldnt stop laughing over his huffing and puffing saying hes a boy not a girl!!!! Hope you find one that you like too.


----------



## JessandCharlie (6 October 2010)

My funny moment was when my dad rocked up in the middle of one communication and said that (in his odd, jokey fashion) the horse would be better off as glue. Catherine promptly told him that the horse said he should get on then say that. PMSL


----------



## sydneysmum (6 October 2010)

Bojangles and JessandCharlie What wonderful funny stories Bet ur dad didnt get on Like all men All talk and no action teehee


----------



## JessandCharlie (6 October 2010)

Haha. He looked blankly. He didn't realise she was a communicator, cynical old git


----------



## Chermar (7 October 2010)

I've PM'd you Sydney's mum.


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (7 October 2010)

Another vote for jackie Weaver - brilliant lady, and spot on!!!


----------



## sydneysmum (7 October 2010)

Thanks Chermar Ive pmd you back Gonna ring Jackie Weaver on Monday so Il let u know how we get on


----------



## aregona (8 October 2010)

I have just used Jackie, first time for me and she was great, I have a very difficult horse and it turns out it,pain related. So we are working on getting him right and go from there.


----------



## brucea (8 October 2010)

We use a lovely lady called Isobel Hogton.

Last time we had her up, she appeared, got out of her car, asked for a cup of tea and then told me that Link had a really sore left foot and his heel was realy nippy - he'd scalped his heel the previous day with an over reach took the skin right off. Then went on to tell me how he had felt about a trip we made to the Balmoral estate a few weeks earlier - no one knew about that one, I'd kept quiet about it.

She saw my driving pony when he was a week into laminitis and feeling very ill, possibly not going to make it. She did some thing with him, but he was immediately brighter - got her back 10 days later and he was brighter again for seeing her. He wuffled constantly for about 20 minutes the second time. Don't know what she did, but the difference in his spirit and ability to cope was very visible.

But I don;t really believe in all that stuff


----------



## Georgia68 (8 October 2010)

I suggest taking a look at this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idVxRE8uM-A


----------



## Bowen4Horses (8 October 2010)

sydneysmum said:



			Thanks for your reply Chermar Jackie Weaver was actually the lady Ive been reading up about. The only thing is my emails wont send. You dont know if theres any other way of contacting her do you ? 

Click to expand...

telepathically?


----------



## Chermar (8 October 2010)

clipcloppop said:



			telepathically? 

Click to expand...

LOL....................Thanks ClipClop you gave me a giggle this morning!!


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

I don't believe in it, I think it is all a big con.  Usually the info they give is non specific enough to cover a lot of horses (what horse has never had back or leg pain?) and the bits that are wrong are just glossed over because the person really wants to believe.  There used to be one on here Texas something or other and I asked her to tell me something that she could only have got from my horse. The name of a field mate for example.  She started saying "I dont have to prove anything, you tell me the name of one of my horse's field mates" and other nonsense like this.

Can anyone who has had it done say they were given specific information that could not have been got in any other way?  I mean names/places not vague descriptions


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

Georgia68 said:



			I suggest taking a look at this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idVxRE8uM-A

Click to expand...

Just watch it yes they are people who try to be more then what they are!!! A big but is that if you are going out to testd wheter the person you see are what they say they are it just wont work!!! I know this because someone tried it to mine only little infor came out as it was know to be a time waster!!! Didnt want to belive etc. 

You will know the true ones as they will pin point a extract moment that only you will know about!!!


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Bojangles said:



			Just watch it yes they are people who try to be more then what they are!!! A big but is that if you are going out to testd wheter the person you see are what they say they are it just wont work!!! I know this because someone tried it to mine only little infor came out as it was know to be a time waster!!! Didnt want to belive etc. 

QUOTE]

That's a typical excuse for them.  How would the horse know that you don't believe and therefore stop info getting through. They know that people will take what they say and make it fit if they want to believe and won't if they don't.  So they make it out to be your fault if the info is wrong.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaylum (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			I don't believe in it, I think it is all a big con.  Usually the info they give is non specific enough to cover a lot of horses (what horse has never had back or leg pain?) and the bits that are wrong are just glossed over because the person really wants to believe.  There used to be one on here Texas something or other and I asked her to tell me something that she could only have got from my horse. The name of a field mate for example.  She started saying "I dont have to prove anything, you tell me the name of one of my horse's field mates" and other nonsense like this.

Can anyone who has had it done say they were given specific information that could not have been got in any other way?  I mean names/places not vague descriptions
		
Click to expand...


My friend got a reading done a few years ago via a photo and the telephone.  The woman that did the reading told her a few things that werent true as my friend managed to track down the horse's original owners who said a different story to the woman who did the reading.  But sometimes its comforting for people to believe what the person doing the reading is saying.  Its like they are doing the right thing.  

Anyway in my opinion the best person to communicate with your animal is yourself.


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Kaylum said:



			My friend got a reading done a few years ago via a photo and the telephone.  The woman that did the reading told her a few things that werent true as my friend managed to track down the horse's original owners who said a different story to the woman who did the reading.  But sometimes its comforting for people to believe what the person doing the reading is saying.  Its like they are doing the right thing.  

Anyway in my opinion the best person to communicate with your animal is yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I suppose if it is a comfort then that's ok but it bugs me that people are ripped off.


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:





Bojangles said:



			Just watch it yes they are people who try to be more then what they are!!! A big but is that if you are going out to testd wheter the person you see are what they say they are it just wont work!!! I know this because someone tried it to mine only little infor came out as it was know to be a time waster!!! Didnt want to belive etc. 

QUOTE]

That's a typical excuse for them.  How would the horse know that you don't believe and therefore stop info getting through. They know that people will take what they say and make it fit if they want to believe and won't if they don't.  So they make it out to be your fault if the info is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt say the horse would stop it. It's the person guildes who do it as it is very draining on the person who does it!!! Esp if the horse have had a very bad pastd!!!

Mine pick up on something that only I would know as no one else was around on the yard when it happernd!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Bojangles said:





horsegirl said:



			I didnt say the horse would stop it. It's the person guildes who do it as it is very draining on the person who does it!!! Esp if the horse have had a very bad pastd!!!

Mine pick up on something that only I would know as no one else was around on the yard when it happernd!!
		
Click to expand...

It's an excuse, plain and simple.  They picked up something specific that happened that was unusual and not likely to happen on a regular basis?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaylum (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			Yes I suppose if it is a comfort then that's ok but it bugs me that people are ripped off.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  People turn different ways to get comfort and think they are doing the right thing, and others can easily take advantage of it.  i.e. they can become very good at telling them what they want to hear.  If its making them happy then so be it.


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:





Bojangles said:



			It's an excuse, plain and simple.  They picked up something specific that happened that was unusual and not likely to happen on a regular basis?
		
Click to expand...

Thats your view on it. Not mine as I know for sure it's true. I now have a horse who even a 3 year can sit on him and walk round without any problems I wouldnt dare to do that say 6 years ago!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			I don't believe in it, I think it is all a big con.  Usually the info they give is non specific enough to cover a lot of horses (what horse has never had back or leg pain?) and the bits that are wrong are just glossed over because the person really wants to believe.  There used to be one on here Texas something or other and I asked her to tell me something that she could only have got from my horse. The name of a field mate for example.  She started saying "I dont have to prove anything, you tell me the name of one of my horse's field mates" and other nonsense like this.

Can anyone who has had it done say they were given specific information that could not have been got in any other way?  I mean names/places not vague descriptions
		
Click to expand...




horsegirl said:





Bojangles said:



			It's an excuse, plain and simple.  They picked up something specific that happened that was unusual and not likely to happen on a regular basis?
		
Click to expand...


I actually find names really difficult to receive - not sure why. Comments like the one Texas made to you are not helpful, but so are ones from people who say its all a big con and couldn't possibly be true. I simply won't do a communiction for somebody who flat out doesn't believe it - it is exhausting and completely unrewarding. Nor do I insist they throw 100% faith into it. Just be open minded.

I always ask the animal for specific information which I just could not guess. past examples of this are listed below. 

"There's a small dog in the blue barrel"

(owner had left their terrier who had passed away when the ground was frozen in a blue barrel they used as a bin outside until the ground was thawed enough to bury her at home)

"strange headcollar"

Horse had managed to reach its new fieldmate's headcollar and dunked it in the water trough 

"tierred seating and adverts all around the arena"

This horse unbeknown to me had been to HOYS

"tell my owner to remember to take the bin bags out"

it wasn't bin day but the owner had forgotton to take away a black bin bag full of clothes.

"I like burnt sausages"

This horse apparently loves BBQs and will steal sausages - usually burnt - off his owner's plate given half a chance


Tell me, what are the chances I would be able to guess these specific things having never met the horse, and working only from a photo with the horses sex age and name?




Kaylum said:



			Anyway in my opinion the best person to communicate with your animal is yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Best advice on this thread - unfortunately not everyone wants to learn how to do this themselves, and as a compromise employ someone else to as and when they need it. Bit like a saddler or physio I suppose, only more "mystic" cos science can't explain how it works. 


I have done communications with several HHOers, so if they see this thread they are welcome to comment on me (good or bad!) if they so wish 

Click to expand...


----------



## jsr (8 October 2010)

I was and still am scepitical (sp) BUT had a reading done by someone on a dog forum for my dogs and I can honestly say she was spot on. She told me things no one knew. One specific dog she said about him being a mummy's boy..fine easy enough I have 6 dogs is safe to assume they are a BIG part of my life so calling one 'mummy's boy' is a reasonable guess but then she asked me why on earth Sidney was telling her he thought being carried up to bed at night was great fun and he was very grateful I was doing that for him because he was very sad to not be able to sleep with me!!! I had that week moved from my house to my parents annex while my house was being renovated and the annex had a gallery bedroom with wooden ladder up to it...all the dogs were forced to sleep downstairs but Sidney wouldn't settle and was howling so I had started carrying him up the steps! I hadn't told anyone I was doing this (cos I was embarrassed about spoiling the dog so much ) so how on earth was this a guess?  A specific reference to something no one else knew about really gets me thinking. 

Generally yes I agree alot of whats said is easy to interruprate(sp) but alot of the readings I had was very clear and she told me stuff I'd never told a soul.

I did have one done by someone else for the horse now that was a load of cr*p!! She said 'oh I see him travelling on water'...What Jesus-like?? 'no on a boat'...well duh love he's Irish..I live in Anglesey..safe to assume if you look at the map that he'll have come across the water at some point!!!! Also he apparently didn't like the big shouty woman who chased him around the field...but he loved me becuase I'm 'quiet and respectful'...ummmm nope I am the big shouty woman who chased him round the field cos the little sod wouldn't be caught cos he knew it was time for worming... there is no other woman who would be catching him!!


----------



## Kaylum (8 October 2010)

I wasnt saying it was a bad thing in fact its a good thing if it makes people feel happy, its just there are some people out there that will take advantage of those who are looking for answers. x


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

IMO lucky guesses.  How many other things were also told which were not correct?  I am almost tempted to have a reading just to see but as I know if the info is all wrong they will just use the excuse that it's because I don't believe.  Really they are in a win win situation.  Why is it then that none of them are prepared to give me one small piece of info in advance to show they are genuine?  Like a deposit really.  If I could do this I would be more than happy to prove it to unbelievers in order that they too might benefit from my gift.


----------



## Dobby (8 October 2010)

Oh dear, how embarassing. I feel sorry for people who are drawn in by these "animal communicators". If you are that worried get a vet. We are living in 2010 century for gods sake, get a grip. There is no way these people are telepathically speaking to your horse.

And horses do not have a full, comprehensive grasp of the English language and therefore cannot make jokes with your father.

No offence.


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			I don't believe in it, I think it is all a big con.  Usually the info they give is non specific enough to cover a lot of horses (what horse has never had back or leg pain?) and the bits that are wrong are just glossed over because the person really wants to believe.  There used to be one on here Texas something or other and I asked her to tell me something that she could only have got from my horse. The name of a field mate for example.  She started saying "I dont have to prove anything, you tell me the name of one of my horse's field mates" and other nonsense like this.

Can anyone who has had it done say they were given specific information that could not have been got in any other way?  I mean names/places not vague descriptions
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a friend of mine had her horse done as he had issues, anyway the communicator asked everyone but the owner to leave the stable where she told the owners story, 

Owner had an eating disorder when she was younger, it left her sterile and she and her husband divorced over it, she had spoken to the horse about it when she was going through it all and the horse said he felt helpless as he could not help her!

You tell me, how would the communicator know this?


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Allover said:



			Yes, a friend of mine had her horse done as he had issues, anyway the communicator asked everyone but the owner to leave the stable where she told the owners story, 

Owner had an eating disorder when she was younger, it left her sterile and she and her husband divorced over it, she had spoken to the horse about it when she was going through it all and the horse said he felt helpless as he could not help her!

You tell me, how would the communicator know this?
		
Click to expand...

My guess would be through someone else.


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Dobby said:



			Oh dear, how embarassing. I feel sorry for people who are drawn in by these "animal communicators". If you are that worried get a vet. We are living in 2010 century for gods sake, get a grip. There is no way these people are telepathically speaking to your horse.

And horses do not have a full, comprehensive grasp of the English language and therefore cannot make jokes with your father.

No offence.
		
Click to expand...

this^^^^^^^


----------



## Dobby (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			My guess would be through someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly horsegirl, she was communicating through telepathy! There is no other reasonable explanation


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

I suppose we could go round and round on proving to thoso who dont belive in it. Or to expain to them too on how things are picked up on. As long as the horse is much happy that the most imporant thing imo. I had so many different people trying to get to the root of our problems years ago and got nowhere hence animal commcation lady.


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

Dobby said:



			Don't be silly horsegirl, she was communicating through telepathy! There is no other reasonable explanation 

Click to expand...

Now now, just because we dont understand it does not mean it does not work, this is not the only example i could give you and there are many other posters on here who will give you "non believers" more examples than i am sure you could be bothered to read.


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			My guess would be through someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, didnt think of that, or maybe she read it in the local paper, it was obviously something she discussed freely in the pub on a cold winters eve!


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

Dobby said:



			Oh dear, how embarassing. I feel sorry for people who are drawn in by these "animal communicators". If you are that worried get a vet. We are living in 2010 century for gods sake, get a grip. There is no way these people are telepathically speaking to your horse.


No offence.
		
Click to expand...

Whereas i feel sorry for those who are so closed minded to practices that have been around for centuries that they feel it is necessary to condemn and try to humiliate people that have an open mind.


----------



## Dobby (8 October 2010)

I'm going to hold out for some conclusive scientific studies proving that it works. As yet there are plenty to show it's a load of rubbish.


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

I am more than willing to be convinced it is true.  So come on animal communicators I throw down a challenge to you, tell me something about my horse that you could not know from HHO or facebook.  If you do I guarantee I will pay for a full reading for my horse.  If it works what have you got to lose?


----------



## jsr (8 October 2010)

Lots of people believe in things that some would say is misguided or down right silly, I could name one big old fairytale that quiet a few millon believe in??? Who are we to take the p out of them because of it?? Interesting thread with some open minded comments, shame there's always one who has to resort to being rude.


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

jsr said:



			Lots of people believe in things that some would say is misguided or down right silly, I could name one big old fairytale that quiet a few millon believe in??? Who are we to take the p out of them because of it?? Interesting thread with some open minded comments, shame there's always one who has to resort to being rude. 

Click to expand...

Hear hear, you wouldnt be talking about Him upstairs would you!!!!!


----------



## jsr (8 October 2010)

Allover said:



			Hear hear, you wouldnt be talking about Him upstairs would you!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


 Oooohhh nnooooo not even going there on that one!!!


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

jsr said:



 Oooohhh nnooooo not even going there on that one!!! 

Click to expand...

But he is real, and i saw his son on a piece of toast last week!


----------



## jsr (8 October 2010)

Allover said:



			But he is real, and i saw his son on a piece of toast last week!
		
Click to expand...

Lol!!


----------



## Dobby (8 October 2010)

I don't believe in god either, not that it's relevant but I'm an athiest and a humanist.

I'm prepared to change my mind too - can someone point me to a scientific study that shows human to animal telepathy is actually possible?


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

Ok, I'm a former sceptic.  But I'm fairly open minded so decided to try it.

I was told my horse came from Ireland, it had never been asked and he doesn't have an obvious Irish name.  She told me he's the picture of health but that he wasn't when I got him.  She told me he's a fidget and wont stand still which is also true, and that he has an old injury to his offside hind but he wanted me to know it doesnt affect him.  He also spoke about the mare and foal I lost and that I had to sell a good horse (which was to pay for the vet bill).  There were lots of other things but I laughed and cried on the phone, and his character came across 100%, even if she had managed to find out somehow, all the other information, there is no way he'd have come across like he did and say word for word strange things I say to him.

Happily though, there's nothing wrong with him physically or mentally, which is quite a surprise given all that he and we went through in the first few months I had him.


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Please tell me you are not comparing religion with telepathic animal readings? There is one important difference (apart from all the other obvious differences) they don't charge you for religion.  Yes they ask for a donation but the only people who do want money are the cults and con men who get donations through healing and claiming to be able to know details from people's lives hmmmmm now where have I heard that before?


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

Oh and by the way, for those that don't believe in 'spritual' things, when I was 5/6 years old, I was on a bus on a tour of york, i started talking about tramlines and trees at one part and in another area I was talking about a moat.  My aunti's husband worked at the museum and enquired as york was never a moat city, at the time I had been talking about, that particular part of the moat flooded so there was water in it, and the other place where I'd talked about trams there was a big tram interchange.  How the hell did I know those things when I was 5?!!


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			Please tell me you are not comparing religion with telepathic animal readings? There is one important difference (apart from all the other obvious differences) they don't charge you for religion.  Yes they ask for a donation but the only people who do want money are the cults and con men who get donations through healing and claiming to be able to know details from people's lives hmmmmm now where have I heard that before?
		
Click to expand...

No we were saying that sometimes you can believe in things that cant be proven by science.

And yes certain religions do ask that you "donate" a certain amount of your wealth each year so that you will still be able to get into the next world without too much of a struggle.


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Navalgem said:



			Ok, I'm a former sceptic.  But I'm fairly open minded so decided to try it.

I was told my horse came from Ireland, it had never been asked and he doesn't have an obvious Irish name.  *A lot are irish descent, same could be said of my horse and if they aren't the breed could be which would be enough for someone who wanted to believe*

She told me he's the picture of health but that he wasn't when I got him.  *Again applies to a lot of horses.  Many people take pride in the fact that their horse is in better condition that when they got him*

She told me he's a fidget and wont stand still which is also true, and that he has an old injury to his offside hind but he wanted me to know it doesnt affect him.  *Again both could apply to my horse*

He also spoke about the mare and foal I lost - *spoke about specifically of just mentioned something vague about losing a horse?*

and that I had to sell a good horse (which was to pay for the vet bill).  *who hasn't?*

There were lots of other things but I laughed and cried on the phone, and his character came across 100%, even if she had managed to find out somehow, all the other information, there is no way he'd have come across like he did and say word for word strange things I say to him. *such as?*

Happily though, there's nothing wrong with him physically or mentally, which is quite a surprise given all that he and we went through in the first few months I had him.
		
Click to expand...

see my comments in bold


----------



## Dobby (8 October 2010)

Navalgem said:



			Oh and by the way, for those that don't believe in 'spritual' things, when I was 5/6 years old, I was on a bus on a tour of york, i started talking about tramlines and trees at one part and in another area I was talking about a moat.  My aunti's husband worked at the museum and enquired as york was never a moat city, at the time I had been talking about, that particular part of the moat flooded so there was water in it, and the other place where I'd talked about trams there was a big tram interchange.  How the hell did I know those things when I was 5?!!
		
Click to expand...

Dear god, it's irrefutable evidence! Do you want to tell Dawkins or shall I!? I don't know how he'll react to the news...


----------



## jsr (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			Please tell me you are not comparing religion with telepathic animal readings? There is one important difference (apart from all the other obvious differences) they don't charge you for religion.  Yes they ask for a donation but the only people who do want money are the cults and con men who get donations through healing and claiming to be able to know details from people's lives hmmmmm now where have I heard that before?
		
Click to expand...

The lady that did my dogs readings didn't charge. And lets not get into it too deeply (cos it's friday and I'm off home soon) but you really don't beleive money and religion aren't very very good bed partners??


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

I have seen people offering to give animal readings by phone or email from a photo of an animal that's not even still ALIVE!  I need to get in on this act and get some of this money.  Who would like me to have a go?
Oh and as I said to texas whatever on here I have discovered that my saliva cures all complaints so if you send me £1000 I will send you a jug full just rub it on twice a day and you will be cured.  Obviously I can't provide any back up data but sometimes you just have to believe what can't be proved.

Anyone? anyone?


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

Allover said:



			Whereas i feel sorry for those who are so closed minded to practices that have been around for centuries that they feel it is necessary to condemn and try to humiliate people that have an open mind.
		
Click to expand...

I completry agree. I have left some yards that made it quite clear on what they think on animal commcation actually lets say bullying as that's what happeren. now I am a much stronger person now so won't take anymore of thoso's negavite sp?? towards what I do with my horse!! As it's me paying for it. 

I see the big difference in him every day and dearly love him in which I didnt really when I first got him!!


----------



## Chermar (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			I don't believe in it, I think it is all a big con.  Usually the info they give is non specific enough to cover a lot of horses (what horse has never had back or leg pain?) and the bits that are wrong are just glossed over because the person really wants to believe.  There used to be one on here Texas something or other and I asked her to tell me something that she could only have got from my horse. The name of a field mate for example.  She started saying "I dont have to prove anything, you tell me the name of one of my horse's field mates" and other nonsense like this.

Can anyone who has had it done say they were given specific information that could not have been got in any other way?  I mean names/places not vague descriptions
		
Click to expand...

Yes................ I lost a horse to Colic and had a tough time getting over it.  The communicator told me that Tia my current horse (who was about when Molly was alive) knows how good Molly was and she is trying to be as good.  She also mentioned words I've used if you read my earlier post...........there is no way they where guesses.  She also give me the figure I bought her for.



I'm all for free speech and everyone entitled to their opnion, but the title says Horse Communicator if you think it's a con then don't bother reading about us suckers that believe we aren't doing the world any harm, and at £35 or there abouts it's not going to make anyone bankrupt.  It's not coming out of your pocket so why should you care if we're wasting our money on meaningless things.  £35 would only be a drip in the ocean to a smoker yet I don't preach to them and the harmful side affects at least horse communicators won't give us cancer!! It's a feel good thing and gives you reasurrance that your doing right by your horse/ dog.  There are plenty of posts where I think someone is off their trolley or I don't agree but I move on and find something I'm interested in. There is enough crap in this world without getting it from people on a forum.  So as politely as I can Bog off and take your cynicism somewhere else.


----------



## stargirl88 (8 October 2010)

Horses don't speak english, perhaps the odd word/phrase like walk, trot, back up, want a caaaarroooottt??, you're being an absolute shitbag today... etc... 

I just don't understand people who believe this, simply for that reason. And a horse doesn't have a wide enough vocab to tell someone about how their day has been, and about all the things that bother them.


----------



## jsr (8 October 2010)

My dog doesn't speak English but I know when he's in pain, when he's hungry when he wants a pee...communication comes in many forms. My grandfather forgot how to speak English before he died..didn't stop me communicating with him perfectly well even though we were speaking different languages.


----------



## mle22 (8 October 2010)

And how exactly is believing in God different from animal telepathy? I can't see much of a difference, except I find animal telepathy easier to believe in!


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			see my comments in bold
		
Click to expand...

 A lot are irish descent, same could be said of my horse and if they aren't the breed could be which would be enough for someone who wanted to believe

Ok she said he came from Ireland last year, which he did. He also said he was in a field full of heavyish horses with long manes.  He and his mum were the only different ones.  Weird don't you think as he's a warmblood and rather fine?

Again applies to a lot of horses. Many people take pride in the fact that their horse is in better condition that when they got him

True but he was at deaths door.

Again both could apply to my horse

Well she could have got the wrong leg or area - it's a fair guess to make it so right.  She said it was the offside hind at the bottom of the fetlock it looks lumpy. The photo I sent has his hind legs obscured by jump wings and is of his nearside.  The fidget bit I'll agree does apply to many horses.

spoke about specifically of just mentioned something vague about losing a horse?
Said I lost a mare and her filly foal I named faith 3 days later, there was something internally wrong with the mare.  She got a twisted gut 3 days before she was due to foal.  The filly I named faith died 3 days later.  He also said Gem was grey and we jumped up to 1m competatively.

 who hasn't?
quite a few people on my yard actually but agree this could also apply to many people.

such as?
The first thing I do when I walk on the yard is call him 'Bobbles', and when he spooks out hacking I tell him "don't be so stupid, it's not going to eat you" or "C'mon Bob it's smaller than you, what are you so scared of" he also said he doesn't like me calling him Big Boy, he want's to be called Big Man rather than big boy cause he's grown up.  He also said he likes being roughed up and scratched, I brush his coat the wrong way and itch him all over before brushing it back flat.  Let me guess, everyone does this?


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

Dobby said:



			Dear god, it's irrefutable evidence! Do you want to tell Dawkins or shall I!? I don't know how he'll react to the news...
		
Click to expand...

Whats your alternative explanation then? I'm open to ideas


----------



## Dobby (8 October 2010)

Navalgem said:



			Whats your alternative explanation then? I'm open to ideas 

Click to expand...

You can't just say it was spirits or something and then tell everyone else to prove it's not. It's up to you to prove what you are suggesting, not defy anyone else to disprove it...


----------



## Kaylum (8 October 2010)

ok so someone put their necks on the line, do a reading that the owner knows from birth to the present.  Convince us non-believers.


----------



## stargirl88 (8 October 2010)

jsr said:



			My dog doesn't speak English but I know when he's in pain, when he's hungry when he wants a pee...communication comes in many forms. My grandfather forgot how to speak English before he died..didn't stop me communicating with him perfectly well even though we were speaking different languages.
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the more in-depth things like a horse explaining that he doesn't like to be called something, or that he's not keen on a certain person, or he was a bit bored yesterday or "he hopes that you're okay" or the horse in the sky that's "doing alright"
The bits that couldn't be indicated by a facial expression or sniffing around for food. 
I cannot get my head around it, or how people can believe it.


----------



## stargirl88 (8 October 2010)

A horse really cannot discuss with someone how he once lived in Ireland...


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

Dobby said:



			You can't just say it was spirits or something and then tell everyone else to prove it's not. It's up to you to prove what you are suggesting, not defy anyone else to disprove it...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not asking you to disprove it, only what your ideas are of what else it would be.  I can't prove it, its what was in my head but I did prove (or my mum did) that the facts are true.  I take it you thing psychology isn't a science then, as a lot of whats thought/discussed reasoned can't actually be measured in itself, only by other things.......


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

stargirl88 said:



			A horse really cannot discuss with someone how he once lived in Ireland...
		
Click to expand...

A week ago, I'd have said the same thing, perhaps be open minded like I did, and give it a try.


----------



## lh1975 (8 October 2010)

Does anyone know if people offer the same kind of reading but to give information on a horse you're trying to trace please?


----------



## stargirl88 (8 October 2010)

Can you please explain it to be how then? HOW?

I'm not trying to be "closed minded" at all, if it was all proved to work then, well, that'd be wonderful. but really, how does a horse explain that he's feeling really bad about something, that he's moved from ireland, that he doesn't like his name....... without using the English language? A language that they do not speak.


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			I am more than willing to be convinced it is true.  So come on animal communicators I throw down a challenge to you, tell me something about my horse that you could not know from HHO or facebook.  If you do I guarantee I will pay for a full reading for my horse.  If it works what have you got to lose?
		
Click to expand...

But you're not, are you? I and another user have already provided you with examples of the communicator finding out something really specific about that animal which has a probability of being guessed that is really, _really _low, and you still think they were either lucky guesses or found out about in the pub  

Don't get me wrong, a healthy level of cynicism is a great protector up to a point. However, I think that if doubt vs believing was a scale with full on non-belief as 10, pure blind belief a 1, and an open mind at 5, you'd be a 9, which is making it very difficult to want to work with you - If I were to do a communiction with your horse, it is entirely possible that I make a successful connection but you still wouldn't believe me.  

I know you're likely to turn that around and say it proves your point, but it seems i'm dammed if I do, dammed if I don't. 

I didn't charge for a long time, doing it to help others, for experience, for pleasure. Now I ask for my fee only if the first few pieces of information I convey to an owner is considered to be accurate for that horse and the owner is happy that a communication has taken place (and usually the rest that follows also confirms this). This is a reasonably common practice, designed to help protect ACers from reputation damage, and customers from being ripped off, so HG perhaps the best way is for you to contact someone who does this but doesn't know who you are on facebook or HHO - that way you are also reducing the likelihood of them researching you that way. In fact, you could go a step further and approach someone with a picture you have never published, and not tell them your and your horse's real names from newly set up email account.


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

stargirl88 said:



			Can you please explain it to be how then? HOW?

I'm not trying to be "closed minded" at all, if it was all proved to work then, well, that'd be wonderful. but really, how does a horse explain that he's feeling really bad about something, that he's moved from ireland, that he doesn't like his name....... without using the English language? A language that they do not speak.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea.  There's lots of things I don't know, like how we think and move and are autonomous beings when we're made up of things without a mind...  It doesn't mean it's not real if it can't be explained.  I didn't believe, but decided to give it a go, you can't condemn what you haven't tried. I've changed my opinion.  Everyone else is entitled to theirs, but I won't belittle or condemn them for it.


----------



## jsr (8 October 2010)

stargirl88 said:



			Can you please explain it to be how then? HOW?

I'm not trying to be "closed minded" at all, if it was all proved to work then, well, that'd be wonderful. but really, how does a horse explain that he's feeling really bad about something, that he's moved from ireland, that he doesn't like his name....... without using the English language? A language that they do not speak.
		
Click to expand...


I don't know 'how' but that's what makes life interesting, if we knew everything wouldn't it be boring? I have a ***** job that I hate I spend my days waiting to go home to my horse and my dogs and having something just a bit strange, shocking, unknown to consider makes that day just a tiny bit more interesting. Jeez if I knew everything and could explain it to you I'd have put this old noggin in the oven years ago. Don't you like things to be a mystery? Guess it's down to having a scientific mind or a imaginative nature, I'm glad I've got my imagination...it takes me away from life sometimes when I need it.  I'm glad I don't need proof to appreciate or enjoy something, I'm certainly not a 100% believer and sure there are people out there to rip off but I'm happy to consider there is more to life than pure fact.


----------



## 3Beasties (8 October 2010)

This book is well worth a read - 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Animal-insi...3087/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286547420&sr=8-1

Some of the stories are incredible!


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

Dobby said:



			I don't believe in god either, not that it's relevant but I'm an athiest and a humanist.

I'm prepared to change my mind too - can someone point me to a scientific study that shows human to animal telepathy is actually possible?
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying _desperately_ to rack my brains to think of the author of the scientific studies that i know of, ad I can't find them on scholar, and have only seen paper copies of them. Obviously there are 100s of case studies, they're not scientific but there are tons of pieces of anecdotal evidence which point towards the need for further research - just tell me _how _ to make a water tight cynic proof animal communication piece of research - *we are actually planning one at the moment but its so hard to get it scientifically valid *- hence why there are few scientific studies available so far. Its just SO frustrating, because people demand scientific studies, but its so difficult to design an experiement around this subject which is watertight!  

Rupert Sheldrake! Thats the name I was searching for. And somebody Scholes. Put R Sheldrake into Google scholar and many studies of telepathy in human to human and a few animal ones come up.

Studies that I am aware of:

An animal (parrot, I think?) being in one room and ACer in another. AC shown pictures of objects which the parrot had in their vocabulary. Parrot repeated the names of these items in the same order the ACer communicated them to him. It was a randomised, blind whotsited trial.

Dogs knowing when their owner was due home (the hypothesis being that it was telepathically and therefore not related to other cues like the sound of the car or time of the day). That also proved a positive correlation.

Aura photography shows that the colour of a horse and human's energy fields are reasonably stable normally, and change during an animal communication - thus indicating that something is happening in the energy field.


----------



## Emily91 (8 October 2010)

Im not really sure what all the fuss is about on this thread. What's so wrong with believing in something? If you dont like it fairenough but it doesnt give you the right to shun someone elses beliefs. You wouldnt do it to someone who believed in a god you dont believe in.

In an attempt to explain the 'horses dont speak english' thing. This is the way I see it ( any communicators correct me if im wrong here). Horses dont speak english no, but the communicator isnt speaking to the horse in english. They connect with thoughts and feelings in the horses mind and body and then translate what they pick up into words for us, so that we can understand. the horse isnt 'talking' its just thinking. or at least thats how I see it. 
For example the communicator that did my sick pony recently said that she felt acid reflux when talking to Holly and that she felt she was on the verge of an ulcer. We could hear the woman burping as she was feeling what Holly was feeling. The vet later confirmed this. And can i just say I know a few vets who are more than willing to be open minded and work alongside this kind of thing.

I hope everyone can be nice from now on and respect other peoples opinions even if they themselves do not believe it. 
If you dont believe it, just dont use it. End of.


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

lh1975 said:



			Does anyone know if people offer the same kind of reading but to give information on a horse you're trying to trace please?
		
Click to expand...

I know some do remote viewing so can describe the environment around where the horse is currently - works for lost animals, not sure about tracing them if you mean stolen or sold on. If you want to PM me I'll give you the details of the lady i would recommend for this.



stargirl88 said:



			Can you please explain it to be how then? HOW?

I'm not trying to be "closed minded" at all, if it was all proved to work then, well, that'd be wonderful. but really, how does a horse explain that he's feeling really bad about something, that he's moved from ireland, that he doesn't like his name....... without using the English language? A language that they do not speak.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how. All I know is what I experience: that information from an animal comes through to me via my 5 "normal" senses: I "see" things, hear them, taste things (and it is NOT nice tasting blood!), smell, and feel symptoms in my own body.

How I hear a voice in English from a horse I don't know - it absolutely fascinates me. The best theory I have on the matter is that its sent from the horse in one format, and on some level our two energies meet and my brain converts it into a format I can understand.

No evidence to prove that - just a theory 



horsegirl said:



			Why is it then that none of them are prepared to give me one small piece of info in advance to show they are genuine?  Like a deposit really.  If I could do this I would be more than happy to prove it to unbelievers in order that they too might benefit from my gift.
		
Click to expand...

Thread is moving quite quickly, don't know if you have seen my previous post. Several ACers do do exactly as you say - just search, or go for recommendations of people who do that.


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Naturally said:



			But you're not, are you? I and another user have already provided you with examples of the communicator finding out something really specific about that animal which has a probability of being guessed that is really, _really _low, and you still think they were either lucky guesses or found out about in the pub  

Don't get me wrong, a healthy level of cynicism is a great protector up to a point. However, I think that if doubt vs believing was a scale with full on non-belief as 10, pure blind belief a 1, and an open mind at 5, you'd be a 9, which is making it very difficult to want to work with you - If I were to do a communiction with your horse, it is entirely possible that I make a successful connection but you still wouldn't believe me.  

I know you're likely to turn that around and say it proves your point, but it seems i'm dammed if I do, dammed if I don't. 

I didn't charge for a long time, doing it to help others, for experience, for pleasure. Now I ask for my fee only if the first few pieces of information I convey to an owner is considered to be accurate for that horse and the owner is happy that a communication has taken place (and usually the rest that follows also confirms this). This is a reasonably common practice, designed to help protect ACers from reputation damage, and customers from being ripped off, so HG perhaps the best way is for you to contact someone who does this but doesn't know who you are on facebook or HHO - that way you are also reducing the likelihood of them researching you that way. In fact, you could go a step further and approach someone with a picture you have never published, and not tell them your and your horse's real names from newly set up email account. 

Click to expand...

Yes I am willing to believe it but not based on other people saying the info they were given was correct.  As I have stated people will make the info fit when they want to believe.  It is simple if you can contact my horse and tell me something then I am more than happy to pay for a reading.  BTW you said pub, I didn't are you seriously expecting me to believe that she didn't mention her problems and splitting with her husband to anyone else but her horse?

It reminds me of a conversation I had with a friend re: a human medium.  The friend's husband and the medium's husbands worked together and my friend went with another friend for a reading.  My friend told me the next day how strange it was that the medium "got" loads of info about her but very little about her friend.  hmmmm strange...


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

The two people I approached about a reading - both were reccommended to me, both offer a full no quibble money back guarantee if the first few things they say to you don't prove it's your horse, if at this point you say no, then the 'reading finishes' and they give you a refund.  Seems fair enough to me.


----------



## Serephin (8 October 2010)

Horsegirl: what you care if a person chooses to spend £35 on an animal communicator - if you consider them so devoid of intelligence and so easily swayed by others than it would probably be safe to assume that these traits would be prevalent throughout their lives, so £35 is a drop in the ocean. (thats sarcasm by the way, just to be clear)

but you go ahead and try and save the open-minded from themselves! lol  how honourable.


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			Yes I am willing to believe it but not based on other people saying the info they were given was correct.  As I have stated people will make the info fit when they want to believe.  It is simple if you can contact my horse and tell me something then I am more than happy to pay for a reading.  BTW you said pub, I didn't are you seriously expecting me to believe that she didn't mention her problems and splitting with her husband to anyone else but her horse?

It reminds me of a conversation I had with a friend re: a human medium.  The friend's husband and the medium's husbands worked together and my friend went with another friend for a reading.  My friend told me the next day how strange it was that the medium "got" loads of info about her but very little about her friend.  hmmmm strange...
		
Click to expand...

horsegirl....I didn't want to believe as I already said, I thought it was a load of rubbish.  But I don't believe I can  make comment on other peoples beliefs/ideas when I haven't tried something for myself, hence I found two recommended communicators who both offered a money back guarantee.

Yes there are charlatans out there, so better to go with someone who you or anyone you are closely associated with doesn't know, so it was more likely to be true/accurate.


----------



## Navalgem (8 October 2010)

If we're having a discussion....can everyone just be nice?


----------



## Dobby (8 October 2010)

Naturally said:



			Rupert Sheldrake! Thats the name I was searching for. And somebody Scholes. Put R Sheldrake into Google scholar and many studies of telepathy in human to human and a few animal ones come up.
		
Click to expand...

I've just googled him and it's a bit of a minefield! What are the best studies/articles to read?

I am genuinely interested in this kind of thing, one of my best friends is a biomedical scientist and his pet interest is things like this and we spend ages talking about various similar things. But I simply don't believe it's possible. If humans can really - I mean really - communicate with animals in this way then it would be a global, world-changing discovery. But we live quite rightly in a world where science has replaced blind faith and wild imaginations, and there simply isn't enough scientific, reasoned study to show that this is a legitimate practise.


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

A animal commcation person is the same as a medium. As they see,hear and feel whats gone on with them etc. Every ac can have different gifts you can say. Some might be very strong other's can hear things but not feel whats gone on. 

Here's the bad part from me and my boy, which the ac picked up on in very detail way. He had me off out hacking came home I lostd my temper with him and lunged him which I then again lostd my temper very badly and showd it to him which resultd him taking off trying to jump the fence didnt make it so crashd though it and him shakeing because of what I had done to him!!! Im ashamed that I'll did that to him I just complety lostd it and had enough of all the crap that he had done to me!! 

When she said about crashing though the fence and him being hit I just wanted the ground to swallow me up as I was so ashamed on my behaved!! I shouldnt of lostd it with him. we all make mistakes this was many years ago and now I understand him much more now. So I always say there is a reason behide why a horse does something!!


O no one else was at the yard when this happeren and I didnt tell anyone either so she couldnt of find out that way.


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

Serephin said:



			Horsegirl: what you care if a person chooses to spend £35 on an animal communicator - if you consider them so devoid of intelligence and so easily swayed by others than it would probably be safe to assume that these traits would be prevalent throughout their lives, so £35 is a drop in the ocean. (thats sarcasm by the way, just to be clear)

but you go ahead and try and save the open-minded from themselves! lol  how honourable.
		
Click to expand...

Because I don't like to see people being conned especially if it is not benefitting me (that's a joke).  OK so I am wrong to be concerned about people being ripped off?  If only I could be as uncaring.  There are a lot of easy targets out there for charlatons and con men and I don't like to see people being taken advantage of.  Presumably if they charged you £35 in the supermarket and told you the food was invisible but would appear when you get home you would be happy to pay?

So to recap no one is prepared to take me up on my challenge?  It would be so simple to prove me wrong rather than calling me names and telling me which threads I am allowed to reply to!


----------



## horsegirl (8 October 2010)

OK how does Derren Brown get the info because he freely admits it is not through any mysterious means?


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

Dobby said:



			I've just googled him and it's a bit of a minefield! What are the best studies/articles to read?

I am genuinely interested in this kind of thing, one of my best friends is a biomedical scientist and his pet interest is things like this and we spend ages talking about various similar things. But I simply don't believe it's possible. If humans can really - I mean really - communicate with animals in this way then it would be a global, world-changing discovery. But we live quite rightly in a world where science has replaced blind faith and wild imaginations, and there simply isn't enough scientific, reasoned study to show that this is a legitimate practise.
		
Click to expand...

Show me _how_ to do a scientific reasoned study on something which is so difficult to measure.  I must admit I need to dig out the paper copy I have as I couldn't find the ones I am thinking of when I have a quick search a minute ago 

The intersting thing is this ISN'T going to be a global, world-changing discovery - because there are shamans and buddists who have been practicing this for years so many years, people who are intuitive with animals and just don't realise it, people who train or were born naturally aware of their skills who are quietly getting on with it etc etc etc. 

Science has a heck of a lot of good it can claim as its benefits.. but its also got its drawbacks. It is my belief that as science advances so will the scientific proof of all these aincient therapies and energies become more and more solid. Remember, its still relatively recent history in the grand scheme of things that Radio and TV came about. Heck, even electricity! if you and I were alive and discussing this 100 years ago, the prospect of us being able to write letters that would reach each other instantly and that 1000s of others could view would be considered madness! Yet here we are on HHO, and even if we don't understand it we know that somewhere there is a detailed and proven explaination as to why this works. Think about it like that and it seems really really silly to totally dismiss something which science has yet to uncover the means to conclusively prove or disprove.

Thing is, for me anyway, I don't really care if there is a scientifically valid explaination for the internet and HHO - I experience it and therefore I know it works, I don't need to know how. Same with animal communication - although i must admit scientifically valid and conclusive papers would make this conversation soooo much easier for me


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			So to recap no one is prepared to take me up on my challenge?  It would be so simple to prove me wrong rather than calling me names and telling me which threads I am allowed to reply to!
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify: I am not calling you names or telling you what you can reply. I personally am not taking you up on it because a) I think you'd say I was getting the information from elsewhere and b) I have no desire to work with someone so rude.  I also still think you are closed minded.

Navgem said they researched and found two animal communicators who work along the lines of not paying if you're not convinced - why haven't you asked them for the details of these two, or researched your own AC who will do the same? I could recommend a few but frankly they are all personal friends and I wouldn't wish a client with the attitude you are displaying on any of them


----------



## goldenmint (8 October 2010)

Naturally I am new to the forum noone on here knows anything about me or my horse/s would you be able to tell me something about her or him?


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			BTW you said pub, I didn't are you seriously expecting me to believe that she didn't mention her problems and splitting with her husband to anyone else but her horse?

...
		
Click to expand...

No that was me and i was being facetious!


----------



## Allover (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			Because I don't like to see people being conned especially if it is not benefitting me (that's a joke).  OK so I am wrong to be concerned about people being ripped off?  If only I could be as uncaring.  There are a lot of easy targets out there for charlatons and con men and I don't like to see people being taken advantage of.  Presumably if they charged you £35 in the supermarket and told you the food was invisible but would appear when you get home you would be happy to pay?

So to recap no one is prepared to take me up on my challenge?  It would be so simple to prove me wrong rather than calling me names and telling me which threads I am allowed to reply to!
		
Click to expand...

Why dont you find your own AC and do your own research on it, take up your own challenge as it were and let us all know how you get on?


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

Goldenmint, as long as you're not an existing user in disguise, yes, we can have a go if you like  i'm a bit busy this week, but in the next couple of weeks certainly.

If you PM me your email address I can send the forms over.


----------



## goldenmint (8 October 2010)

No i'm not  I was hoping you might like to do it out in the open so people could see. That way it might show people that is something to be considered, but if you would rather not I will still pm you as I think it would be interesting. Thanks


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

goldenmint said:



			No i'm not  I was hoping you might like to do it out in the open so people could see. That way it might show people that is something to be considered, but if you would rather not I will still pm you as I think it would be interesting. Thanks 

Click to expand...

I hope you not trying to pull a fast over a ac. I think she would know anyway. You really want your first one all open for others to see you must be mad!! Or you had a 100% perfect life. i know for sure I wouldnt put my first one on a open forum it was way too personaly etc.

If you trying it bewarwe that things backfire on you too.
I really do not like people who try and take the p out of something that is so benerfit sp?? to horse and people.

For other's who say they want it done and done the reaseach follow it though then. It's a thing called your gut's feeling that you should really go by!!


----------



## fatpiggy (8 October 2010)

An interesting example of human telepathy from my own family - my grandmother and her sister took their father to hospital for an afternoon of routine tests, and they decided to go to the cinema while they waited for him.  Half way through the film one turned to the other and said "Father's dead!" and they both rushed out and back to the hospital.  And they were right - he had indeed collapsed and died.

Explain that!


----------



## goldenmint (8 October 2010)

I'm sure everyone has faced problems and things in their horsey lives that could have been handled differently, I have no problem sharing it with other users. If Naturally can come up with things only I know, and as I said none on here knows me then that would benifit everyone surely by proving that there is truth in AC's?

Sorry post was to Bojangles


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

Bet the OP didn't expect over 100 responses to their thread!


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

goldenmint said:



			I'm sure everyone has faced problems and things in their horsey lives that could have been handled differently, I have no problem sharing it with other users. If Naturally can come up with things only I know, and as I said none on here knows me then that would benifit everyone surely by proving that there is truth in AC's?

Sorry post was to Bojangles
		
Click to expand...

So you are out to be proved then??? Humm!!!! Normally people would want help and by the way of your message doesnt sound you want help imo.

You saying you don't have any problem shareing it with others?? Do you realsie what is done during a pick up?? I don't think you do as otrherwise you wouldnt be saying you put it on here for others to read it!!!! If you had a bad abuse sp?? life etc you willing to put that up all in extcacy sp?? word to word??

Also it's not just the present or pastd that is picked up on it's also the furtue.

Life is about making mistakes so yes you will handle things different afterwards. I always learn something new most days.


----------



## maletto (8 October 2010)

I read to page 7 and i can just imagine how much longer this thread is going to run for. 

I have to say, I think it's pretty low when people resort to sarcastic remarks to one another rather than sensible debate.

As for animal readings and whatever, like Chermar said, it's only £35 for crying out loud!! who cares if it works or it doesn't?! 

life is full of scams and rather dubious reality - look at the beauty industry FGS. I highly doubt that a cream that costs £350 per pot is going to be 100 times better than bog standard moisturiser but people are prepared to pay for it. so let them!

Those who are getting readings, I'd be interested to hear the outcome. 

I am, BTW, a total sceptic, I just like hearing the joy people get from these readings. Live and let live eh?


----------



## Bowen4Horses (8 October 2010)

i'm not sure i believe 99% of 'communicators' are genuine... however, i do believe there are 'other/unknown' things going on around us. whether 'communicators' can tap into this... hmmm... the jury is still out for me...

the day raff broke his leg, i was having a perfectly normal, nice day. my husband was die home from work any minute and i was flitting about, looking forward to seeing him... suddenly, and i mean suddenly, i felt utterly awful. and felt like i had the worst PMT ever. i wanted to scream, cry and shout. it was instantaneous. my OH came home, couldn't work out why i couldn't speak to him. i literally threw dinner on the table and had to leave the room because i couldn't work out what was wrong with me. i left him and the kids eating dinner whilst i went to sweep the hallway... (unheard of)...

then i had 'the' knock at the door to tell me raff had broken his leg. i do, somewhere in my cynical heart, think that my mood altered so completely at the same time as raff broke his leg.

eta: there will always be believers and disbelievers... live and let live like Maletto says. who cares? as long as people get comfort from it, and no one is hurt...


----------



## Kaylum (8 October 2010)

Its good to debate and question and not just accept what you read.  Or at least thats the way I see life.  There is nothing wrong in people have different opinions, isnt that what a forum is for?  

£35 is quite a lot of money and I take it for that people are registering as businesses, like the ebay check on people that has been happening LOL!


----------



## Dobby (8 October 2010)

Bojangles said:



			I hope you not trying to pull a fast over a ac. I think she would know anyway. You really want your first one all open for others to see you must be mad!! Or you had a 100% perfect life. i know for sure I wouldnt put my first one on a open forum it was way too personaly etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes well Bojangles not all of us beat our horses so badly they try to jump over the school fence...


----------



## maletto (8 October 2010)

Kaylum said:



			Its good to debate and question and not just accept what you read.  Or at least thats the way I see life.  There is nothing wrong in people have different opinions, isnt that what a forum is for?  

£35 is quite a lot of money and I take it for that people are registering as businesses, like the ebay check on people that has been happening LOL!
		
Click to expand...

I agree - but sarcasm is not debate


----------



## Kaylum (8 October 2010)

Maletto said:



			I agree - but sarcasm is not debate
		
Click to expand...

No and its not on both sides of this debate.  Questioning if someone is registering as a business is a valid question.  You are offering a service and charging for it.  What happens if someone does not believe you and wants their money back how does that work.  Do you need insurance for that sort of business?  Just interested from a business point of view.


----------



## Natch (8 October 2010)

Kaylum said:



			No and its not on both sides of this debate.  Questioning if someone is registering as a business is a valid question.  You are offering a service and charging for it.  What happens if someone does not believe you and wants their money back how does that work.  Do you need insurance for that sort of business?  Just interested from a business point of view.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is advisable to be insured, as with anything. Yes, those who charge should declare their earnings to the tax man. 

Depending on the individual ACer's system, most will tell the client something specific they have received which should prove that there is communication having taken place. If the client isn't satisfied at that point then the communication doesn't go ahead, no more information is given and no charge is made.


----------



## Serephin (8 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			Because I don't like to see people being conned especially if it is not benefitting me (that's a joke).  OK so I am wrong to be concerned about people being ripped off?  If only I could be as uncaring.  There are a lot of easy targets out there for charlatons and con men and I don't like to see people being taken advantage of.  Presumably if they charged you £35 in the supermarket and told you the food was invisible but would appear when you get home you would be happy to pay?
		
Click to expand...

Thats very noble of you - but I would suggest that allowing people to  make their own judgment is far more healthy.

And as for the supermarket comment not sure that is a very fitting analogy really. lol


----------



## Bojangles (8 October 2010)

Dobby said:



			Yes well Bojangles not all of us beat our horses so badly they try to jump over the school fence...
		
Click to expand...

I hold my hands up to what I done to him. This was nearly 9 years ago we both have changed loads!! Atleast I tell the truth and dont have a problem saying the mistakes I have done with him!!!!! Not many people will ameant to loseing their temper on their horse!!! I have seen plenty of people do so and not even show any remouce sp?? 

Also having been chunk off loads,boltd and having a big horse land on top of me all of this plus much more did cause a lot of losed confiendence in eachother!! I couldsnt take anymore hence the outrage!!


----------



## maletto (8 October 2010)

Kaylum said:



			No and its not on both sides of this debate.  Questioning if someone is registering as a business is a valid question.  You are offering a service and charging for it.  What happens if someone does not believe you and wants their money back how does that work.  Do you need insurance for that sort of business?  Just interested from a business point of view.
		
Click to expand...

i wasnt saying YOU were being sarcastic - i was responding to the earlier part of your post where you said that it's good to question and debate


----------



## talkinghorse (9 October 2010)

I started reading this thread and found the first few pages interesting, then we got to the 'sceptics' section. Interesting because sceptics always start, I don't believe in  Well of course if you don't_ believe, _by definition, you never will agree that AC works, God exists or that your mother really loved you.

A belief is something that you think may or may not be true, but you have no evidence therefore you choose to believe or deny its truth based on your preconception or somebody else's opinion. Belief is different from Knowledge or Scientific evidence, the last two are based on fact.

Many respondents on here_ know_ that AC works. There is a huge amount of scientific evidence about telepathy and even about how experimenters affect results. Rupert Sheldrake is famous for his Royal Society debate with an eminent professor many years ago: the professor denied telepathy, but could provide no evidence that it didn't work, Rupert Sheldrake produced so many experiments that proved it did, that the audience voted unanimously for him. Richard Wiseman is a famous media sceptic and when impartial parapsychology experiments are conducted by him, compared to an open-minded sceptic, his experiments will show less positive results, this is recognised as 'experimenter error'.

The research into AC is less, but one interesting university experiment was set up where an Animal Communicator did readings for ten dogs, chosen randomly from twenty and all the readings were given to the twenty owners. Nine owners correctly identified their own dog. One owner identified someone else's and missed his own, but the dog he chose was of identical breed and similar temperament. 

In answer to the question about the animal that had died. This definitely makes no difference. An fMRI scan conducted as part of a university project into 'benign voice hearers' found that the animal communicator tested had activity in the same part of the brain when hearing the voice of a cat that had died as happened for the other nine animals. The part of the brain that was active was the same part that responds _solely _to human speech, not any other type of noise. The experimenters know that 'noise' isn't what works this part of the brain but 'verbal communication' as it also responds to sign language.

How the vocabularly emerges is more complex. Animals are like children, they use the language of the people they live with or encounter. If you swear, your child/dog/horse will swear; if you use social nicities when addressing people, so too with your child/dog/horse. 

According to quantum physicists, everything that exists is connected, this includes thought. Once you think, your thought joins the universal-thought-library and can be accessed by anyone else, except that as we mature to adulthood our ability to access this thought pool gets less and less. Hence only a few people are labelled 'psychic' and of them, even fewer use it professionally. Another thing the scientists know is that the closer our physical relationship with a person or animal, the easier it is to access their thoughts.

Every thought creates a quantum hologram and all the thoughts of every living thing will exist forever in the virtual 'library'. What a medium, psychic or animal communicator does, is 'read' these quantum holograms. The brain then turns the quantum hologram into pictures, sound or feelings that the animal communicator conveys to the owner. This makes AC language independent, so a french horse can convey thoughts that a german AC can understand.

Quantum physics is an interesting, complex and confusing subject. You can use it to conduct an experiment that shows that an object is in two places simultaneously, you can even use this information to store more information on a CD, yet what the quantum physicists can't do is tell you how bi-location works - so it's a bit like electricity or animal communication, some of us just know it does and use it to add value to our lives.


----------



## sydneysmum (9 October 2010)

Oh my goodness Im so very sorry to have caused all of this commotion I didnt realise things would become so intense  I am keeping an open mind on the matter until hc has been Dont know what to expect but I will let you know Once again Sorry


----------



## YorksG (9 October 2010)

As one of the people who has had a communication from/by naturally, I can assure you it is very very accurate. My mare has made friends with Naturally and 'goes' to have a chat with her on a regular basis  It was my mare that was bugging her about the dog in the barrel, until we worked out what it was she was talking about!
There have been many other specific things with our horses that they have told naturally about: the big mare wanting to go on a tinsel ride (the best group ride my sister has been on with the mare was a christmas ride). There are almost too many things to mention, including the big mare feeling left out when sister went away for four days. There are so many things that have been true, or that we have later found out to be true, no chance of coincidence.


----------



## Serephin (9 October 2010)

talkinghorse said:



			I started reading this thread and found the first few pages interesting, then we got to the 'sceptics' section. Interesting because sceptics always start, I don't believe in  Well of course if you don't_ believe, _by definition, you never will agree that AC works, God exists or that your mother really loved you.

A belief is something that you think may or may not be true, but you have no evidence therefore you choose to believe or deny its truth based on your preconception or somebody else's opinion. Belief is different from Knowledge or Scientific evidence, the last two are based on fact.

Many respondents on here_ know_ that AC works. There is a huge amount of scientific evidence about telepathy and even about how experimenters affect results. Rupert Sheldrake is famous for his Royal Society debate with an eminent professor many years ago: the professor denied telepathy, but could provide no evidence that it didn't work, Rupert Sheldrake produced so many experiments that proved it did, that the audience voted unanimously for him. Richard Wiseman is a famous media sceptic and when impartial parapsychology experiments are conducted by him, compared to an open-minded sceptic, his experiments will show less positive results, this is recognised as 'experimenter error'.

The research into AC is less, but one interesting university experiment was set up where an Animal Communicator did readings for ten dogs, chosen randomly from twenty and all the readings were given to the twenty owners. Nine owners correctly identified their own dog. One owner identified someone else's and missed his own, but the dog he chose was of identical breed and similar temperament. 

In answer to the question about the animal that had died. This definitely makes no difference. An fMRI scan conducted as part of a university project into 'benign voice hearers' found that the animal communicator tested had activity in the same part of the brain when hearing the voice of a cat that had died as happened for the other nine animals. The part of the brain that was active was the same part that responds _solely _to human speech, not any other type of noise. The experimenters know that 'noise' isn't what works this part of the brain but 'verbal communication' as it also responds to sign language.

How the vocabularly emerges is more complex. Animals are like children, they use the language of the people they live with or encounter. If you swear, your child/dog/horse will swear; if you use social nicities when addressing people, so too with your child/dog/horse. 

According to quantum physicists, everything that exists is connected, this includes thought. Once you think, your thought joins the universal-thought-library and can be accessed by anyone else, except that as we mature to adulthood our ability to access this thought pool gets less and less. Hence only a few people are labelled 'psychic' and of them, even fewer use it professionally. Another thing the scientists know is that the closer our physical relationship with a person or animal, the easier it is to access their thoughts.

Every thought creates a quantum hologram and all the thoughts of every living thing will exist forever in the virtual 'library'. What a medium, psychic or animal communicator does, is 'read' these quantum holograms. The brain then turns the quantum hologram into pictures, sound or feelings that the animal communicator conveys to the owner. This makes AC language independent, so a french horse can convey thoughts that a german AC can understand.

Quantum physics is an interesting, complex and confusing subject. You can use it to conduct an experiment that shows that an object is in two places simultaneously, you can even use this information to store more information on a CD, yet what the quantum physicists can't do is tell you how bi-location works - so it's a bit like electricity or animal communication, some of us just know it does and use it to add value to our lives.
		
Click to expand...

I like this post!


----------



## YorksG (9 October 2010)

The quantum physics explanation would go some way to explaining another phenomenon, which I have personally experienced. I work with people with traumatic histories and have had the very odd experience of 'seeing' the location of the trauma (one memorable one was when I saw a structure which I likend to school wall bars, which was apparently the inside of an old waggon, with a wooden strucutre on the inside for securing loads). I do not discuss this very often as it too 'off the wall' for most people to accept, but it is very useful in my work. The meories are often unprocessed and 'stored' in the amygdela, rather than the hypocampus, but I don't hav any clue if this is relevant.


----------



## thatsmygirl (9 October 2010)

I always thought that ac was a lot off complete crap if I'm honest and use to have a giggle at my friends having readings on their horses BUT since having a  horse with serious problems to work with and stuggling big time I thought why not what have I got to lose?? I was at my witts end. When my Reading come through I was in utter shock and couldn't believe how true the Reading was or how she could know those things.
I now get every horse I have read, out off interest and still get surprised by what I get told. 
If you don't believe it try it honestly. I pay £15 a Reading. 
When I was a child I dreamt that my brother when missing and the whole day was put forward in my dream down to every last detail. So when it actually came true I went alone with it all until I relised I was re living my dream. Even the people we meet were spot on. So when I told the police where my brother was I got in a lot off trouble with my mum for being in on it all. I swear on my sons life it was all true and mum still won't believe me to this day that I dreamt it all. 
Strange things happen, we will probable never understand but I for one believe


----------



## Shilasdair (9 October 2010)

You can't prove a negative.
And using extra punctuation marks doesn't add emphasis; it just makes you look uneducated and therefore undermines rather than reinforces your point.
S


----------



## YorksG (9 October 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			You can't prove a negative.
And using extra punctuation marks doesn't add emphasis; it just makes you look uneducated and therefore undermines rather than reinforces your point.
S 

Click to expand...

While I agree with this, who is it aimed at?


----------



## Shilasdair (9 October 2010)

yorksG said:



			While I agree with this, who is it aimed at?
		
Click to expand...

It is aimed at;
1. Anyone who thinks you can prove a negative.
2. Anyone who uses too much punctuation.

Simples 
S


----------



## tallyho! (10 October 2010)

Allover said:



			But he is real, and i saw his son on a piece of toast last week!
		
Click to expand...

I know the guy who did that. It's in America now.


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 October 2010)

talkinghorse said:



			According to quantum physicists, everything that exists is connected, this includes thought. Once you think, your thought joins the universal-thought-library and can be accessed by anyone else, except that as we mature to adulthood our ability to access this thought pool gets less and less.
		
Click to expand...

DON'T blame the vast majority of quantum physicists for the barmy theories of a few (even if one of them DOES have a Nobel prize! And he probably wouldn't still have a job if you could easily sack Nobel prize winners when they lose their marbles!)


----------



## talkinghorse (10 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			DON'T blame the vast majority of quantum physicists for the barmy theories of a few (even if one of them DOES have a Nobel prize! And he probably wouldn't still have a job if you could easily sack Nobel prize winners when they lose their marbles!)
		
Click to expand...

Not sure who you mean but I thought the concept of a quantum hologram was generally accepted by quantum physicists. Edgar Mitchell used it to explain animal communication, but Sir John Eccles used it to connect the spirit and brain. Edgar Mitchell based a 2002 study on the work of KG Wilson, who got a Nobel Prize.

Maybe the quantum hologram doesn't meet with everyone's approval, but working from the technical end, brain-computer-interfaces have been around for twenty years, thus showing that thought transfer can control computer games and prosthetic limbs.

One of my favourite stories is of a horse whose brain waves were being measured, that shows that horses understand what we say. The research was done by Anna Wise who sadly died in April, working with Linda Tellington-Jones. 

This is from Anna's writing:
"I simultaneously monitored the brainwaves of Tellington-Jones and a horse she was working on, and found a high level of entrainment occurring between the horse and the trainer.

Perhaps the most startling experience that we had took place while working with a two-year-old thoroughbred mare that the owner thought was crazy. Initially, this horse had scattered brainwaves and out-of-control, high-amplitude flares. She had exceedingly strong theta and delta and not as much alpha and beta as we thought there should be, according to the other horses' brainwaves. Tellington-Jones then spent some time doing TTouch on her.

Afterward I was standing in front of a group of people talking about our discoveries and discussing this particular horse's difficulties. I explained that this horse could produce only theta and delta and was unable to produce alpha &#8211; whereupon the horse immediately produced strong alpha. When everyone laughed, I said, "O.K., but she can't produce beta." When she immediately produced beta, no one laughed, because our mouths were all open! Time prevented us from experimenting further with this particular horse. I still wonder what would have happened if I had said "O.K., but she still can't produce an awakened mind." "(p. 213 The Awakened Mind)


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 October 2010)

talkinghorse said:



			Not sure who you mean but I thought the concept of a quantum hologram was generally accepted by quantum physicists.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on which expansion of the original theory you're talking about.  Quantum holography is a method which permits the imaging of hidden objects with entangled photons.  Using it to try to explain charlatans' supposed psychic ability is pseudoscientific gibberish that has NO scientific substance at all!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (11 October 2010)

People who believe in animal communicators will always be able to find some evidence to show that elements of their experience worked. Similarly people who go to clairvoyants & believe in these people, will also provide evidence of experience that their reading was correct. There is little that anyone can say that will shake them from their belief. These practitioners will also admit that there are people involved in their activity who are conmen/women, but they themselves certainly are not. All this lends itself to giving them legitimacy. As for me I do not believe in these people but I also accept that it is a total waste of time attempting to try & change the minds of people who do.


----------



## talkinghorse (11 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			Depends on which expansion of the original theory you're talking about.  Quantum holography is a method which permits the imaging of hidden objects with entangled photons.  Using it to try to explain charlatans' supposed psychic ability is pseudoscientific gibberish that has NO scientific substance at all!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to Edgar Mitchell, he only used it as an explanation of how Animal Communication  - translating the thought pattern of an animal by a human - might work. 'Psychic ability' is not scientifically in dispute, charlatans, however, will always occur in any service industry. I don't think EM has researched any charlatans in this or any other respect.


----------



## brighteyes (11 October 2010)

Every bit of me would love to believe.  Every bit of me also argues against the odds it is possible.

I challenge any AC to sway me.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 October 2010)

yorksG said:



			There are so many things that have been true, or that we have later found out to be true, no chance of coincidence.
		
Click to expand...

Further to this, there is also the occasion when she talked about our first mare having been hobbled.  This is many years ago (before we got her).  She was an absolute nightmare for the farrier.  He was very sympathetic towards her and explained to us that the marks on her fetlocks were caused by the farrier who shod her, just prior to delivery to us from the sales livery, using hobbles.  He said that he was aware that a farrier in that area did this as a matter of course to keep horses still.  It is extremely unlikely that Naturally could have known about this or that she would have guessed that any horse-owner could have been in this position.  
I openly admit to having been very sceptical about ac before I heard what Naturally had to say about our horses.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 October 2010)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Further to this, there is also the occasion when she talked about our first mare having been hobbled.  This is many years ago (before we got her).
		
Click to expand...

But this is the clever thing!  A so-called 'communicator' can say almost anything they like about a horse - the chances are that some of what they say IS true (purely by chance) - and horse's owner siezes upon that as PROOF that the communicator is genuine. And of course -unless the owner has had the horse ALL its life - he/she can't DISPROVE the claims.

Let's say the communicator says:  'horse is terrified of electric fence because he was badly hurt by it'!  IF a communicator said that about my Ripple, I might say: 'Gee yes, she had her leg cut right through to the bone when she was a yearling, severed the extensor tendon - what a CLEVER communicator'!  But in fact it could also be true of any of my other horses who respect electric fence because they've had a good zap on the nose and didn't like it at ALL!  Unless I'd owned a horse from the day it was born and KNEW it had never been within a mile of electric fence, I couldn't say the communicator was wrong!


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 October 2010)

talkinghorse said:



			To be fair to Edgar Mitchell, he only used it as an explanation of how Animal Communication  - translating the thought pattern of an animal by a human - might work. 'Psychic ability' is not scientifically in dispute, charlatans, however, will always occur in any service industry. I don't think EM has researched any charlatans in this or any other respect.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about Edgar Mitchell -were you?  Bless him, he IS 45% nutcase and 55% conspiracy theorist!

And psychic ability at its most basic level is somethingwe all have to SOME degree - it's called ESP. And ESP can certainly be 'developed'!  But the VAST majority of people who claim psychic abilities which allow them to communicate with a photo of an animal, or distance heal, or communicate with the dead,etc. are EITHER charlatans - or deluded - or both! EVERY legitimate bit of research done to test these 'abilities' disproves them.


----------



## Chermar (12 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			I wasn't talking about Edgar Mitchell -were you?  Bless him, he IS 45% nutcase and 55% conspiracy theorist!

And psychic ability at its most basic level is somethingwe all have to SOME degree - it's called ESP. And ESP can certainly be 'developed'!  But the VAST majority of people who claim psychic abilities which allow them to communicate with a photo of an animal, or distance heal, or communicate with the dead,etc. are EITHER charlatans - or deluded - or both! EVERY legitimate bit of research done to test these 'abilities' disproves them.
		
Click to expand...

So you don't believe................. so what, Just drop it.  You'll never convince the believers they are wrong, and why should you they aren't doing you any harm.  Just like no one will convince you that there are things that can't be guessed.  So why trail this on it's already been hi-jacked from the original question.


----------



## talkinghorse (12 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			&#8230; EVERY legitimate bit of research done to test these 'abilities' disproves them.
		
Click to expand...

I have been trying to get research information on Animal Communicators and so far only found the two I mentioned earlier - one from Bangor University and the other from Liverpool Hope. Can you point me to your sources? Actually your statement needs revising as the two I mentioned mean that not EVERY experiment negates it.

PS Apologies Chermar for dragging this further, I must have been typing as you were posting!


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 October 2010)

Chermar said:



			So you don't believe................. so what, Just drop it.  You'll never convince the believers they are wrong, and why should you they aren't doing you any harm.  Just like no one will convince you that there are things that can't be guessed.  So why trail this on it's already been hi-jacked from the original question.
		
Click to expand...

Because this is a discussion forum - and I'm not trying to convince the believers - although I HOPE that I can create additional doubt in those tempted to fall for it.

And the people who peddle this nonsense can't do ME any harm - because I wouldn't let them.  But I have seen real instances where they have done harm - to people and to animals.


----------



## Georgia68 (12 October 2010)

Cold Reading:

http://www.skepdic.com/coldread.html


----------



## Chermar (12 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			Because this is a discussion forum
		
Click to expand...

It is a discussion forum but you could open a post for debate, you don't have to Hi-jack a one to do it.


----------



## Firewell (12 October 2010)

I think discussions like this, while interesting and amusing  are completely pointless.

No-one can change my mind to what I think and I wouldn't try to change other peoples mind to what they think, why bother?? What do I care, what other people do or do not believe??

I wasn't going to bother entertaining this thread, but I decided to .

I believe in animal communication, I have seen the effects of it myself, I have seen the change in my horse and heard things said that are true. However I've also seen a ghost, with my own eyes.. standing right in front of me. I also believe that we are not alone, that there are billions of universes and ours is not the only planet to support life. I also believe that when we die it is not the end for our spirits/souls.

I think you are either open minded enough to believe in this or you are scientifically driven enough that you don't. It doesnt matter either way. 

What bothers me is those that say i'm throwing away my money on charlatans..  it has nothing to do with anyone else what I do or do not spend my money on. Equally if people do not want to spend their money on this sort of thing thats fine too.

You can't 'save' other people by enforcing your views on them. If talking to an animal communicator, going to church or speaking into thin air gives someone relief, solace or anything else they may need to feel good then why on earth deny them that? Vice versa with people who find peace with knowing and proving exactly how everything is/works. 

People need to be balanced with this.. and also everything can cause harm if done wrong... even methods of treating horses with strong scientific bases.

We all have different views and opinions, we are free to express them but if people don't want to listen or refuse to have you change their mind there is NO point in carrying on trying to persuade them. You're pretty much wasting your time and don't you all have lives and better things to spend your time on then arguing? Or maybe you don't?! If you don't then your lucky.

(This wasn't aimed at anyone inparticular, just the whole thread, this petty arguing in NL gets irritating). I must say some of this was interesting though, who would have thought an animal comunicator thread would have brought up quantum physics!!


----------



## Serephin (12 October 2010)

firewell said:



			I think discussions like this, while interesting and amusing  are completely pointless.

No-one can change my mind to what I think and I wouldn't try to change other peoples mind to what they think, why bother?? What do I care, what other people do or do not believe??

I wasn't going to bother entertaining this thread, but I decided to .

I believe in animal communication, I have seen the effects of it myself, I have seen the change in my horse and heard things said that are true. However I've also seen a ghost, with my own eyes.. standing right in front of me. I also believe that we are not alone, that there are billions of universes and ours is not the only planet to support life. I also believe that when we die it is not the end for our spirits/souls.

I think you are either open minded enough to believe in this or you are scientifically driven enough that you don't. It doesnt matter either way. 

What bothers me is those that say i'm throwing away my money on charlatans..  it has nothing to do with anyone else what I do or do not spend my money on. Equally if people do not want to spend their money on this sort of thing thats fine too.

You can't 'save' other people by enforcing your views on them. If talking to an animal communicator, going to church or speaking into thin air gives someone relief, solace or anything else they may need to feel good then why on earth deny them that? Vice versa with people who find peace with knowing and proving exactly how everything is/works. 

People need to be balanced with this.. and also everything can cause harm if done wrong... even methods of treating horses with strong scientific bases.

We all have different views and opinions, we are free to express them but if people don't want to listen or refuse to have you change their mind there is NO point in carrying on trying to persuade them. You're pretty much wasting your time and don't you all have lives and better things to spend your time on then arguing? Or maybe you don't?! If you don't then your lucky.

(This wasn't aimed at anyone inparticular, just the whole thread, this petty arguing in NL gets irritating). I must say some of this was interesting though, who would have thought an animal comunicator thread would have brought up quantum physics!!
		
Click to expand...

^^^this!


----------



## horsegirl (12 October 2010)

No one can change your mind?  Really?  Someone would actually post that?  And then call me closed minded!


----------



## horsegirl (12 October 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Every bit of me would love to believe.  Every bit of me also argues against the odds it is possible.

I challenge any AC to sway me.
		
Click to expand...

So have I, several times, oddly they are never prepared to.  Funny that isn't it?


----------



## horsegirl (12 October 2010)

Allover said:



			Why dont you find your own AC and do your own research on it, take up your own challenge as it were and let us all know how you get on?
		
Click to expand...

Because I'm not the one trying to con people out of their money.  I don't need to prove anything.


----------



## Allover (12 October 2010)

horsegirl said:



			Because I'm not the one trying to con people out of their money.  I don't need to prove anything.
		
Click to expand...

Stick to the point here, if people believe they believe, if they dont, they dont, the OP asked for advice, she will make her mind up from the answers. What makes you think that your opinion is so important to others that they have to prove themselves to you. 

Another point to ponder, have scientists never been wrong in their absolute certainty about something?


----------



## sydneysmum (12 October 2010)

Oooh I dont know if I dare tell u this (I am the OP) but I am currently waiting for confirmation of a date for a communication.  I feel I have nothing to lose, possible something to gain.  I am keeping an open mind.  I am aware of things being said that could apply in most situations but know there are a number of things that only I can know.  I await in anticipation and will let you know how it goes


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 October 2010)

Chermar said:



			So you don't believe................. so what, Just drop it.  You'll never convince the believers they are wrong, and why should you they aren't doing you any harm.  Just like no one will convince you that there are things that can't be guessed.  So why trail this on it's already been hi-jacked from the original question.
		
Click to expand...

Oh get back in your box!  NO-ONE appointed you arbiter of what should or should not be discussed on this forum!

And I can't see that the thread has been hijacked from the original question, which was:

"Do you think an animal communicator would be worth a try."

The OP has concerns about her horse,and questions she'd like answered.  There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that an AC would be delighted to give her answers - for a fee.  Whether those answers are correct or incorrect guesses - or at ALL helpful - only the OP could judge AFTER she's paid her money!!

It's no skin off MY nose how the OP spends her money -or whether she acts on what an AC tells her.  Except that I don't like to see caring horse owners ripped off and misdirected.  Say the AC says the horse doesn't like his livery yard - so at inconvenience and expense, OP moves horse to another yard.  WILL the horse be happier -or will he be unsettled by the move and object to being in a stable that faces North and is opposite a chestnut mare who makes nasty faces at him!!  (And that-quite seriously - is the sort of NONSENSE AC's tell their trusting clients all the time!)

It would make it SO easy for trainers if ACs actually COULD ask a horse what its problem was - and then explain to the horse that the trainer is actually its last chance - owner has decided to have horse PTS if trainer can't solve its behavioural problems in the next 2 weeks!!  As it is, we poor trainers just have to muddle along- making our best guesses about WHY this horse wants to kick everyone's head in, or why it rears under certain circumstances and not others!  Or why it's the quietest thing on 4 legs EXCEPT when it sees a bicycle -or hears clippers - or ......





			No-one can change my mind to what I think and I wouldn't try to change other peoples mind to what they think, why bother?? What do I care, what other people do or do not believe??
		
Click to expand...

What a sad, narrow-minded person you must be!  If everyone had your outlook, we'd still be living in caves; men would still think it acceptable to crack a woman over the head with a club and drag their unconscious bodies into the cave, and of course people viewed as witches would still be burned at the stake!


----------



## thatsmygirl (12 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			Because this is a discussion forum - and I'm not trying to convince the believers - although I HOPE that I can create additional doubt in those tempted to fall for it.

And the people who peddle this nonsense can't do ME any harm - because I wouldn't let them.  But I have seen real instances where they have done harm - to people and to animals.
		
Click to expand...

I had a Reading done on one off my geldings, she said he was nervous, anxious horse which he is. Had a bad start and been beaten which he had. Spooky to hack on his own which he is but fine in company which was spot on again and at the end said that I had taken him hunting once by what she could tell and I missed the meet and caught up with them. SPOT ON there is no way she could know that.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			But this is the clever thing!  A so-called 'communicator' can say almost anything they like about a horse - the chances are that some of what they say IS true (purely by chance) - and horse's owner siezes upon that as PROOF that the communicator is genuine. And of course -unless the owner has had the horse ALL its life - he/she can't DISPROVE the claims.

 Sorry to disagree with you JG.  I usually respect your opinions, based on your extensive experience and down-to-earth attitude.  But really.......  the point about this was that this particular horse had an issue with her hind fetlocks when we got her.  Something had happened to her after the viewing but before delivery.  I had asked for her to be shod as part of the deal.  The horse which had picked her feet up for me at the viewing with no trouble at all, was difficult for us with her feet and an absolute nightmare for the farrier.  The farrier was certain that this was because a particular female farrier that he knew of in the area where she had been on sales livery, so presumably only shod the once there, used hobbles.  This was never a common practice so far as I'm aware and I really think that it would have been very hard for an ac to come up with that as a generic reading.  
On a different point.... do you keep many terriers in blue barrels?  Ours was the only one we had ever done that with and it was only because she died at home from natural causes and the ground was frozen.  Again I don't think that could be called a generic comment.  By the way neither I nor my sister has ever paid for a reading.  They were done at the request of the ac as practice for her.  We were told things that meant nothing to us, neither of us has commented on them, as you say we don't know everything that has happened to them in their lives.
I'd like to hear the reaction of my pupils and their parents, if they knew that I had been called 'gullible'.  I certainly don't need a communicator or psychic to know that they would be rolling about laughing.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## YorksG (13 October 2010)

There is no diagnostic test for schizophrenia, yet it is a medically recognised illness, with specific drugs created for its treatment. It is diagnosed by clustering of symptoms, there is no prood that it exists at all. There are some things that we all accept exist, but there is no proof of that existance (just about all the psychiatric diseases) There is no scan or blood test which can be used to diagnose autism, but I know of no-one who says that it doesn't exist. The point of this? No -one can proove these exist, just like they cannot proove that remote communication, communication between species and esp exist. Worth a thought perhaps?


----------



## maletto (13 October 2010)

response to the OP-regardless of whatever positive or negative comments you've had on this thread, i'd still be very interested to hear what the AC says about your horse. really hope you come back and post


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 October 2010)

Pearlsasinger said:



			The farrier was certain that this was because a particular female farrier that he knew of in the area where she had been on sales livery, so presumably only shod the once there, used hobbles.  This was never a common practice so far as I'm aware and I really think that it would have been very hard for an ac to come up with that as a generic reading.  
On a different point.... do you keep many terriers in blue barrels?  Ours was the only one we had ever done that with and it was only because she died at home from natural causes and the ground was frozen.  Again I don't think that could be called a generic comment.  By the way neither I nor my sister has ever paid for a reading.  They were done at the request of the ac as practice for her.  We were told things that meant nothing to us, neither of us has commented on them, as you say we don't know everything that has happened to them in their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Did the farrier know the AC?  Or did the AC know the female farrier?  

I would guess that the AC had to know you - or know someone who knew you - to approach you as a practice subject.  It's amazing how much gossip goes around the horse world!  I know a well known AC who many people think is the bee's knees!  I also know the source of MUCH of her information about various people and their horses!  Wierdly enough, I don't think SHE knows -I think she does genuinely believe she gets it from the horses!

I'm fascinated by the terrier though - did this come up through 'communicating' with the horse??  Why on EARTH did the horse bother mentioning it to her?


----------



## AndySpooner (13 October 2010)

Lots of things go on that we cannot rationalize and therefore understand. I would love to believe that people can communicate with horses as they claim, but, when they do it over the phone, thats just too much for me. Lol.


----------



## guido16 (13 October 2010)

I am sitting on the fence with all of this. 
BUT (apart from the terrier in the tub..)

if I was an AC going to see someones horse, I would talk about

Farrier - horse loves or hates
Vet      - horse love or hates
fencing - scary
Jumping - likes it a bit, doesnt like certain jumps
How horsey loves mum
Sore back/neck/leg - had ill fitting saddle once upon a time....
Previous lameness - Find me a horse that has NEVER been lame
horsey buddy   - used to be best mates with a ginger horse..?!?!
Dogs  - either loves or hates 

I bet you I could do a reading for someone and they would be convinced I was brilliant.

However, I DID get one out to one of my horses. She is now hopefully in a padded cell. What a load of tripe.

But I am still genuinely sitting on the fence over this.


----------



## Chermar (13 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			Oh get back in your box!  NO-ONE appointed you arbiter of what should or should not be discussed on this forum!
		
Click to expand...

BLAH, BLAH!! Get over it move on!!


----------



## talkinghorse (13 October 2010)

Closed-minded sceptics have changed the definition of sceptic from 'one who doubts', to 'one who refuses to accept'.

Here are some famous quotes from closed-minded sceptics who gave Eddison a hard time when they refused to take his ideas seriously!

Sir William Preece, former chief engineer at the Post Office talking at the time of Eddison's claimed inventions. "The parallel circuit (Eddison's lamp) is a completely idiotic idea."

Prior to Eddison's demonstration of the electric light globe, Professor Henry Morton, Head of the Stevens Institute of Technology said, "On behalf of science  Eddison's experiments are  a fraud upon the public."

And a British Parliamentary Committee decided that his telephone proposal was, ".. good enough for our transatlantic friends ... but unworthy of the attention of practical or scientific men" whereas the French Academy of Sciences listened to a record made by Eddison and concluded " clearly that is a case of ventriloquism." 

If the rest of the world had taken notice of them, we wouldn't be having this discussion.

The world has two sorts of people in it, those who know and those who don't want to. The first group find their lives enriched by what they discover and the second will never know what they've missed.


----------



## thatsmygirl (13 October 2010)

guido16 said:



			I am sitting on the fence with all of this. 
BUT (apart from the terrier in the tub..)

if I was an AC going to see someones horse, I would talk about

Farrier - horse loves or hates
Vet      - horse love or hates
fencing - scary
Jumping - likes it a bit, doesnt like certain jumps
How horsey loves mum
Sore back/neck/leg - had ill fitting saddle once upon a time....
Previous lameness - Find me a horse that has NEVER been lame
horsey buddy   - used to be best mates with a ginger horse..?!?!
Dogs  - either loves or hates 

I bet you I could do a reading for someone and they would be convinced I was 
brilliant.

However, I DID get one out to one of my horses. She is now hopefully in a padded cell. What a load of tripe.

But I am still genuinely sitting on the fence over this.
		
Click to expand...

I will take you up on this??? I'm being serious?? Iv got a horse who has certain issues which a ac across the other side off the country to me picked up on to a tee. No way she could have known so yep anybody who thinks they can do the same sort off TRUE Reading I got than please come forward and look forward to you taking the challenge up


----------



## Kaylum (13 October 2010)

Monsters said:



			I will take you up on this??? I'm being serious?? Iv got a horse who has certain issues which a ac across the other side off the country to me picked up on to a tee. No way she could have known so yep anybody who thinks they can do the same sort off TRUE Reading I got than please come forward and look forward to you taking the challenge up
		
Click to expand...


You going to delete all your previous posts then?  As we can already see a lot from them.


----------



## Bojangles (13 October 2010)

Eveyone have they own choses on what they belive in. Would you still like to see a horse that bucks,bolts,bites and barge you etc etc. Or one that calm and compelty chilled out I know which one I would chose as thats what I've got now.

I think the most inmporant sp? issue is the horse state of mind and isnt that what we all want the best for our four legged beasts to be happy with us and to let go of the pastd and be able to move on from it.

It should never be forced onto anyone on which way they go with their own horse. Yes there are some who claim to be more then what they are you get that in any kind of professly people. You will know what right for you.


----------



## hannah87 (13 October 2010)

I havent read through all the posts but thought I would share my experience.

I was always rather bemused by people who spoke of these types of readings, but my friend had one done on her unrideable (bought from sales) dangerous horse which turned his life around and I thought why the heck not.

I have had my mare for 10 years, bought as a 4 year old off people I knew so therefore know 99% of her life story. The communicator had a photo of Brambles face and that was it.

One of the big things she knew was that my horse has issues with canter and often trots behind and canters in front ut only on her right rein - something ive not seen many horses do at all.
She also told me what the issue was causing it and my physio later confirmed this to be true. 
She knew that I tip to the right when riding , but only when riding this horse - and to which my horse told her it was due to a muscular issue of hers not my riding which again the physio confirmed.

The communicator told me my horse was worried as I always wear a brown leather shoulder bag on my right shoulder and that it would harm my back - again spot on i always have this bag on at the yard.

My horse told her she didnt like the "other farrier" as he doesnt do her feet short and round enough. You couldnt see her feet on the photo I sent. She has an "other farrier" when down at uni with me and he leaves her feet longer than the home farrier, who said the next time her came that her hoof pastern angle was out due to bad farriery.

My horse said she had had an issue with the trailer a year ago but is fine now (true) but my horse wanted me to remember she is lower in the trailer than a lorry so to stay slow. 

She said I was more confident on this horse than any other , ever even though she can be quirky. She also said my horse said "I am like an adrenaline rush to ride, and when we jump we go in our own particular way - you cant ride any other horse to a fence like you do me" - SPOT on. She is very unique to jump and there is a very set way to ride her. I no longer get jumping lessons on her as instructers try to make me ride her in a certain way and it does not work on her.

Another scary thing was that she said my horse really wanted me to know that if i have a baby its ok by her, she doesnt mind. She was insistant that I knew this. Normally this wouldnt make much sense however a week before i rang the communicator i had gone through a pregnancy scare and the only person i told, i had told whilst in the stable with my horse. 
There were lots of things like this and I cant see how the above stories could have been guessed?


----------



## Serephin (13 October 2010)

talkinghorse said:



			The world has two sorts of people in it, those who know and those who don't want to. The first group find their lives enriched by what they discover and the second will never know what they've missed.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^this


----------



## guido16 (13 October 2010)

Monsters said:



			I will take you up on this??? I'm being serious?? Iv got a horse who has certain issues which a ac across the other side off the country to me picked up on to a tee. No way she could have known so yep anybody who thinks they can do the same sort off TRUE Reading I got than please come forward and look forward to you taking the challenge up
		
Click to expand...

As Kaylum has said, what is the point, I can just read all your posts.

I have actually just jumped off the fence now.

Think its all a load of pants.


----------



## Montyforever (13 October 2010)




----------



## guido16 (13 October 2010)

montyforever said:










Click to expand...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 October 2010)

JanetGeorge said:



			Did the farrier know the AC?  Or did the AC know the female farrier?  

I would guess that the AC had to know you - or know someone who knew you - to approach you as a practice subject.  It's amazing how much gossip goes around the horse world!  I know a well known AC who many people think is the bee's knees!  I also know the source of MUCH of her information about various people and their horses!  Wierdly enough, I don't think SHE knows -I think she does genuinely believe she gets it from the horses!

I'm fascinated by the terrier though - did this come up through 'communicating' with the horse??  Why on EARTH did the horse bother mentioning it to her?

Click to expand...

No, the farrier is long dead.  Although the horse came from Yorkshire, it was not in an area local to us.  I doubt very much if the AC knew the female farrier - they live in very different areas and I don't  think that the female farrier is still working.  The AC is much younger than me.  The AC is NOT local to me and as far as I know had no information about the specific area that the horse came from.  She was asking on the internet for 'subjects' my sister replied to her request and sent a photo.  I will add that I was sceptical at the time but have  been proved wrong. 
I have no idea why the horse was interested in the dog in the barrel but she had 'spoken' to the AC about it on more than 1 occasion and we didn't understand what she meant.  Then when sister asked for more detail she was told that the barrel was blue - that clarified the situation.  The dog was in the yard in the barrel for a few weeks until the ground thawed at the end of last winter.  The dog did often run into the horse's field, when she was alive, so maybe that had something o do with it.  There have been a range of other things which have meant something specific to us but which could have been considered generic enough to have been said to any horse owner who might have said 'oh yes that was when .....' and would certainly not have convinced those who are doubting the veracity of the AC.  IMO these 2 particular instances are very good evidence that this AC is genuine.  I quite agree that the horseworld is very small and many people know something about many other people and their horses but in this case, I am convinced that the AC is indeed genuine.  How it works, I do not know.


----------



## pricklyflower (13 October 2010)

I'm another believer. I had 3 readings done all at the same time from the same AC.  She told me I had 3 questions I could ask her to ask each of them.  I simply asked her to ask them if they were happy (didn't want to give anything away by asking about backs / legs / saddles, etc).  She is not local to me (I live in Channel Islands) in fact I can't even remember where she is based.  She charged me £10 per reading and I sent her 3 photographs.

Not everything she replied to me made sense but they were 3 very different readings and the majority did ring true (one thing that particularly stuck out was how one of mine loved his baths - you cannot say that about the other two, or indeed many horses).  I did post them on a thread here somewhere, I won't repost again but am happy to find it and link to it should anyone wish to view it but she was pretty damn accurate.

I didn't do it for any particular reason, none of my horses had any issues and to me were completely happy, I was just interested in what came out of it and I was quite impressed with her work tbh.


----------



## joeley (15 October 2010)

Just had my first session with Jackie last night and she was very accurate.  Seems like my horse doesn'tlike the name Dizzy and would like 'Sophie'.  'Sophie' feels she was abandoned by her last owner and finds it difficult to let go with her emotions.  After an hour Sophie told Jackie that cuddles would be OK.  And it was, this morning I couldn't finish the mucking out as Sophie wouldn't leave me alone, megga cuddles.  No mizzy faces and a complete dream.  Yes I was sceptical but after last night I highly recommend Jackie.  And a very nice lady to boot!


----------



## Sandstone1 (15 October 2010)

joeley said:



			Just had my first session with Jackie last night and she was very accurate.  Seems like my horse doesn'tlike the name Dizzy and would like 'Sophie'.  'Sophie' feels she was abandoned by her last owner and finds it difficult to let go with her emotions.  After an hour Sophie told Jackie that cuddles would be OK.  And it was, this morning I couldn't finish the mucking out as Sophie wouldn't leave me alone, megga cuddles.  No mizzy faces and a complete dream.  Yes I was sceptical but after last night I highly recommend Jackie.  And a very nice lady to boot!
		
Click to expand...

Could you let us know the details of the lady you used please. I may be interested in a reading am open minded about all this.


----------



## eva (15 October 2010)

it's Jackie Weaver, google her, she's got a website. I've signed up to have a reading done since reading this post too  can't wait - it's next Friday!!! will report


----------



## Sandstone1 (15 October 2010)

Thanks, will look in to it. Has anyone used Lesley Anderson? Have seen her website and wonder what people thoughts on her are please.


----------



## horsegirl (15 October 2010)

AS suggested I have emailed two of these communicators.  I asked about any refunds if they are unable to contact the animal or get any info.  One hasn't bothered to reply although it has been a while and the other replied with a flat "no".  I'm sure someone will say they know that I wouldn't believe them so don't want to do it


----------



## horsegirl (15 October 2010)

joeley said:



			Just had my first session with Jackie last night and she was very accurate.  Seems like my horse doesn'tlike the name Dizzy and would like 'Sophie'.  'Sophie' feels she was abandoned by her last owner and finds it difficult to let go with her emotions.  After an hour Sophie told Jackie that cuddles would be OK.  And it was, this morning I couldn't finish the mucking out as Sophie wouldn't leave me alone, megga cuddles.  No mizzy faces and a complete dream.  Yes I was sceptical but after last night I highly recommend Jackie.  And a very nice lady to boot!
		
Click to expand...

OK but do you KNOW if any of it is true?


----------



## hannah87 (15 October 2010)

horsegirl read my post on the previous page, I too used Jackie Weaver. I would be interested to know how you would explain what she told me? (I'm not looking for an arguement just curious to how you think she would know these things, as I was as skeptical as you before the reading).


----------



## horsegirl (15 October 2010)

hannah87 said:



			horsegirl read my post on the previous page, I too used Jackie Weaver. I would be interested to know how you would explain what she told me? (I'm not looking for an arguement just curious to how you think she would know these things, as I was as skeptical as you before the reading).
		
Click to expand...

OK read it yes there are a few things that sound correct but I think quite a lot was very general.  What other things did she say that weren't correct?

I don't think I am going to believe it until I hear things that I know are accurate about my own horse.


----------



## Serephin (15 October 2010)

itsmylife said:



			Thanks, will look in to it. Has anyone used Lesley Anderson? Have seen her website and wonder what people thoughts on her are please.
		
Click to expand...

I have used her and I was very pleased with her readings.


----------



## Natch (15 October 2010)

Someone asked me about specific studies by Rupert Sheldrake.

Try http://www.sheldrake.org/Articles&Papers/papers/


----------



## hannah87 (15 October 2010)

she didnt say anything that wasnt correct, granted a few things were quite general but then I'm sure most horses would have similar feelings/thoughts about a lot of matters, perhaps.

All im saying is I have known my horse for most of her life, and she is very unique in certain things she does - have never seen another horse do them yet jackie brought them up of her own accord and as a result I have been able to get some things treated.


----------



## joeley (15 June 2011)

horsegirl said:



			OK but do you KNOW if any of it is true?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay in replying..  I do know that what Jackie told me was true.  For a start, my mare was completely a no go area when it came to cuddles, is facey, ears flat back against head (I hasten to add that she wouln't hurt a fly really!). The morning after my reading she WAS a changed horse. For the better.  Jackie even said that Sofie feels like her back is tight, something that's been verified by a vet (nothing to do with the reading). I'm not the type of person to jump to any conclusions, by the hour long conversation I had with 'Sofie' & Jackie was uncannily accurate. So, in conclusion: Jackie is either an animal communicator capable of talking to my horse - full stop. Or she is capable of reading my mind.  In either case, she gave me what I wanted to know.  Will I have another reading?  Yes, very probably. But for now I am enjoying my horse from another awareness level.


----------



## Emby (15 June 2011)

I can vouch for Jackie Weaver as well.
I had huge doubts about using an AC but now think it was the best money I've spent since I've owned my horse.
My horse had got bargy on the ground and had taken to tanking off and not stopping when ridden and my confidence with him had hit rock bottom.
She told me tons of stuff over the course of an hour and she was spot on with just about everything.
She could tell me what he was having to eat and how much, she could tell me my pet name for him and she could even tell me things i'd said in front of him!
about 2 months on he is now the calm laid back horse that I'd bought and i'm riding him again and getting my confidence back.


----------



## Mari (15 June 2011)

I had a communication done by Naturally & she was really good.  It was my horse had been to HOYS.  She knew nothing about me beforehand & all she wanted to know about the horse was name/age/sex.  My advantage was that I bred my horse & he'd always lived at home with me so I knew everything about him.  (The disadvantage was I have 2 others, his mum & a little pony & they kept butting in!)  She got his health problems, likes & dislikes & lots more spot on.  Since then I went on a day course to learn about animal communication.  A group of people from a wide area none of whom I'd ever met or heard of before.  In the afternoon session we paired up & using photos 'communicated' with our partners animal asking 4 specific questions & then anything else the animal wanted to tell us.  I didn't think I'd be able to do it but wow!  We'd been told to say what came to us regardless of how obscure it was.  So I did.  The little dog was showing me cheese & eating it.  Turned out they did feed him cheese which he loved!  I got lots of other facts right as did my partner about my animal photo.  Certainly made me think!  I haven't tried it since.


----------



## Winklepoker (16 June 2011)

Right.. I am going to do it! I have sent an email to an AC to get a reading on my horse.  I have sent the email via an untrackable address and given a mobile number that would not have been used anywhere online.  I am pretty sure that there are no ways of tracing any information on my horse unless she comes on here and knows who the real 'Winklepoker' is  My horse has suffered significant trauma in the last 3 months and I am pretty sure he worries tht everything is coming to eat him... watch this space


----------



## mollichop (16 June 2011)

Will be interested to hear how you get on - my reading was way off and very disappointing


----------



## juliette (16 June 2011)

A question for those of you who have had a try with an AC. When they ring do you need to be on your mobile standing with your horse or can you be sitting at home with a coffee and a pad and pen?!! May seem like a daft question but mobile signal round here is pretty cr*p, however, would like to try this as I have a few questions I would like answered........


----------



## caramac (16 June 2011)

I had a communication with Jackie Weaver this week and she was brilliant.  There were a couple of things she communicated that she could not possibly have any idea about.  She said my mare was showing her a picture of a hard, old fashioned, brown leather saddle and going eugh and pulling a face.  That was an exact description of the saddle she came with when I bought her.  But the most amazing thing in my opinion was that Cassie told her that she was pleased that I had acknowledged and recognised the change in her eyes and that she was happy now.  The previous week I had commented to my friend on how different her eyes looked and that she seemed much more relaxed and happy !!!!  How on earth would she have known that ?  I jotted down a couple of questions before she rang and you did need a pen and piece of paper to write everything down.  She was on the phone for an hour and was well, well worth it


----------



## Foxhunter49 (16 June 2011)

horsegirl said:



			Yes I am willing to believe it but not based on other people saying the info they were given was correct.  As I have stated people will make the info fit when they want to believe.  It is simple if you can contact my horse and tell me something then I am more than happy to pay for a reading.  BTW you said pub, I didn't are you seriously expecting me to believe that she didn't mention her problems and splitting with her husband to anyone else but her horse?

It reminds me of a conversation I had with a friend re: a human medium.  The friend's husband and the medium's husbands worked together and my friend went with another friend for a reading.  My friend told me the next day how strange it was that the medium "got" loads of info about her but very little about her friend.  hmmmm strange...
		
Click to expand...

I so agree with you!

Some years ago a renowned woman animal communicator was flown from the USA to the UK to 'talk' to a friends horse that was in training  and refusing to start in jump races. 
She told them all sorts of things, all of which were basically what the owners wanted to hear. All of which was basically ambiguous and could be taken as experienced guess work.
They were very impressed and brought her to see two other young horses they had with me for breaking. 

At that time I had a five year old horse that had a severe viral infection which we could not get to the bottom of. He looked ill, sunken eyes, lethargic, not carrying any spare weight and miserable. He had been ill for over a year.  
This woman read the first horse and then stopped outside Clifford's door and proceeded to 'read' him. 
He told her that he had had a very hard life, that he had been over galloped and jumped, beaten to made to go higher and faster and that he was glad he was here because he was being looked after correctly and he loved all the mints I gave him. He loved being with me as I was going to get him happy and he hoped he would stay with me for a long time< He much preferred to be ridden by women than men.

All the time she kept looking at me to read my facial expressions - tough, I was as deadpan as a poker player. The other people were no help as they knew nothing about the horse.

After several minutes she ran dry and asked if I wanted her to ask anything to the horse.
I took great delight in telling her that I truly believed horses were incapable of lying to which she agreed.
I then told her that the horse was only just 5 years old. He had never been off the place, had never been ridden by anyone bar me, had never been galloped or jumped or even hit with a stick let alone beaten. I never fed him mints either. 

At no point did she say that the horse was really sick, she did say that he was feeling better now he was with me.

I could tell by her face that she was no poker player! Give her due, she did after drawing a deep breath say, "Of course, this was all in a previous life!'


I do believe there are people who are mediums and can contact the other side and if I believe that I have to believe there are people who can read animals but, have yet to meet one.


----------

